# Being Big On A Train



## Cooley47

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking about taking a train across country rather than driving when I move to California. I've always had a fear of flying since I was little, but have always been facinated by trains. Have had sets and sets since I can remember for playing with at the house. In order to save money on fuel and lack of sleep, I thought about taking a train.

I traveled once when I was the age of 10, for a short distance and enjoyed it, and figured it'd be a fun way to see the areas better, as the trains tend to not always be directly next to city traffic (I could be wrong though).

The one problem I have is I am a big guy, I'm 6'4 and weigh 330. While I don't think this will be a problem in the Superliner Bedrooms which I plan to sleep in with a friend, I do wonder how much trouble I would have in the hallways and asiles of the trains.

I've tried finding how narrow the hallways are, but never really could find much information on it, nor about big people being on trains. I figured since I found most of the information I would want/need on this website, you all might be able to help me.

How narrow are the hallways/ stairs? I remember watching one video where an thin/average sized man said he'd hate to be fat in the hallway/stairs. Are the hallways the size of about a stanard door frame? Or perhaps a little smaller? Or are they much narrower?

I'll be riding the 29 Capitol Limited, 3 Southwest Chief and the 715 San Joaquin if that matters.

Thanks for any help, and if there's any information you can give to a new rider I'd appreciate it!


----------



## BCL

San Joaquin is a California Car. I've seen some pretty big dudes ride with no issue. Now I've also been on Pullman sleepers and a dining car at the California State Railroad Museum. Those were built for thin people.


----------



## Cooley47

Right, I knew about the San Joaquin, that'll be the one that connects to the city I have to be in. I wasn't worried about that as much being it's probably a commuter type train.


----------



## pennyk

I think an issue may be the booths in the dining car. They are a tight fit for medium sized people (in my opinion).


----------



## Cooley47

I figured they would be, but luckily I have the stomach that gets upset over just about anything I don't make/eat. Plan was to just bring a cooler of foods I know don't upset my stomach so I don't find myself on the toilet the entire time.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

My M-i-l traveled with me and was around the same weight you are but shorter, so she was wider, not being mean, just explaining. She had her meals in the bedroom because she knew she would probably not fit in the booths in the diner. Otherwise she only had trouble with the narrow bathroom in the bedroom and had to go down and use the handlicapped bathroom in the coach in front of us.

I am close to 300 lbs myself, but I am 5'10" and I fit in the booths, but again, the bathrooms are the issue, as long as I back in I am fine, but turning around is just not possible unless I use the handicapped bathroom. I ride in coach now and usually downstairs if available, but the handicapped bathroom is still the one to use.


----------



## Cooley47

No worries about me being offended. Would rather hear it straight up instead of being lied to and or sugarcoated. Working on weight loss, and hopefully will be a little bit thinner by the time I leave (December), but I can't just shed it off within a day of course.

Hearing that helps big time for sure, makes me feel more comfortable. I figured I would have problems in the bathroom. I rememeber them being quite small on a train I had taken one time.

Were there any issues in the hallway or stairs?


----------



## Acela150

Cooley, you can always ask your SCA to bring your meals to your room. But be sure to tip accordingly.


----------



## Cooley47

As said, my stomach is just weak, gets upset rather easily so I plan on sticking with what I bring.


----------



## the_traveler

I've seen many big people on trains walking thru the cars. As was said the booths in the dining car may be tight, but unless you're 7' tall and weigh 600 pounds you should have no trouble moving thru the train.


----------



## benjibear

I am about the same size as you subtracting a couple of inches and have no problems. I think it would be very uncomfortable in regular coach seats if I had to sit with someone of the same size. The heratage diners do have tight booths. I found the superliner booths were much larger. Some of the bathrooms get tights. I find the handicap toilet on the amfleets are actually tighter for a wider person then the regular bathrooms. I think all the Superliners were OK.


----------



## Cooley47

Well that makes me feel great then. I appreciate all the responses so far and obviously will appreciate any future ones. Is there anything else I should think about brining besides the cooler and laptop? Pillows I assume are a must?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The rooms have pillows. I personally thought they were good enough. Some will probably say bring your own. Things like that are highly subjective.


----------



## pennyk

I find the pillows fine in the sleepers. I like to travel as light as possible, but due to food allergies, I bring some food with me. I eat in the diner for all the meals and never had a problem with breakfast or lunch, but many times, I have been unable to eat any of the dinner entrees.


----------



## Ryan

*COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm 6'3" and right about 300, I fit in a booth with precious little space to spare.

No issues getting around the train, and my wife and I share the lower bunk in the bedroom, so you should be fine there.

The ensuite bathroom is a little snug (but workable), if it doesn't work for you you can always use the restrooms downstairs.


----------



## Cooley47

Haha someone gets the name 

Good to know. Again, appreciate the answer.


----------



## reefgeek

I'm also 6'3" nearly 300Lbs, I do fine on the train but get a little antsy in the diner. I find the best Amtrak personnel in the diner can judge your size like one of those carnival guys and seat or don't seat a thin person in the seat next to you. Definitely give the dining car a chance, they usually have mild-type food available if your stomach is sensitive. Good to bring an alternative if you're concerned.


----------



## Acela150

Ryan said:


> *COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Cooley47 said:


> Haha someone gets the name


Go Eagles!


----------



## Cooley47

Oh no, an Eagles fan :help: 

Haha.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Acela150 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha someone gets the name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Eagles!
Click to expand...

All the way to Last Place! The NFL is not Oregon and Vic is now a Bigger Handicap than Tony Turnover of Jerry's Cowgirls! It's between the Damn Giants and the Redskins! Go RGIII!!!  49ers Will Take it All over the Hoodie and Brady! ("Tebow! Tebow! Tebow"! :help:


----------



## zephyr17

I am about as big as you, and there is no problem. I do tend to go down the sleeper hallways sideways, though. It is difficult for adults to pass in those hallways almost regardless of their size. Ettiquette is you look for other people coming down the hall, those that are in the hall have right of way. Stand in the corner or center, where there is plenty of room to pass until the other party passes. Sometimes it takes awhile for newbies to figure that out on any given train trip and there are jam-ups and squeeze-bys in the hall until folks sort themselves out. As a last resort, you can step halfway into a room with an open door to let the clueless by.

Amtrak is much more friendly and comfortable for those that shop at the big and tall store than the airlines.


----------



## Cooley47

Well I'm glad the name sparked some NFL talk haha. Nice part about moving to California is the Redskins come in 2014 at least


----------



## Cooley47

zephyr17 said:


> I am about as big as you, and there is no problem. I do tend to go down the sleeper hallways sideways, though. It is difficult for adults to pass in those hallways almost regardless of their size. Ettiquette is you look for other people coming down the hall, those that are in the hall have right of way. Stand in the corner or center, where there is plenty of room to pass until the other party passes. Sometimes it takes awhile for newbies to figure that out on any given train trip and there are jam-ups and squeeze-bys in the hall until folks sort themselves out. As a last resort, you can step halfway into a room with an open door to let the clueless by.


That was my plan the entire time, so glad I'm not a stupid noobie. I guess watching videos of trains online has helped a bit as well. I thought I might have to go sideways or at least at an angle.


----------



## Acela150

jimhudson said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha someone gets the name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Eagles!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the way to Last Place! The NFL is not Oregon and Vic is now a Bigger Handicap than Tony Turnover of Jerry's Cowgirls! It's between the Damn Giants and the Redskins! Go RGIII!!!  49ers Will Take it All over the Hoodie and Brady! ("Tebow! Tebow! Tebow"! :help:
Click to expand...

The Philly fans have some cruel names for Tony Romo.. All of which if I said on the forum, I'd get in some trouble. So that being said. Those stay in Philly. 

If it makes anyone feel better, I'm more of a hockey fan.


----------



## alben

I am 5'8" 296 lbs. Just rode the Empire Builder (Superliner bedrooms). I crawled into the top bunk no problem. Sat in the diner with just a small bit to spare (stomach was not touching the table edge). So I would think you would be just fine since you are quite a bit taller.


----------



## Notelvis

Hi OP,

I'm big on the trains. 6'4" and 290.

In the superliner diners I fit the booth with maybe an inch and a half or so between my belly and the table. I do have some side-to-side discomfort however as my shoulders are pretty broad. This issue is compounded by my being left-handed. I do better if I can be seated in the one spot at the table where my left hand faces the aisle.

The lower berths of either the roomette or bedroom will likely be comfortable enough for you though the bathroom in the bedroom may be a bit tight. I prefer using the communal bathrooms and shower in the superliner sleepers even when I have the bedroom because the communal facilities are a little larger.

Go for the train, I think you'll find it to be OK for you.


----------



## SarahZ

I used to weigh 357 pounds (I'm 5'6"). The booths in the diner were really tight, but the bathrooms were mostly okay, and the hallways were okay as long as I went sideways.

Once I got down to 300 pounds, it became much easier. I didn't have any issues in the diner or hallways (I didn't have to turn sideways), and I could turn around in the bathroom.

Since you're much taller, I imagine you won't have any issues. Trains > planes when it comes to comfort.


----------



## benjibear

Just while we are on this topic of larger people. What are the width of the roomette seats and are they different on a superliner vs. a viewliner sleeper?


----------



## AlanB

benjibear said:


> Just while we are on this topic of larger people. What are the width of the roomette seats and are they different on a superliner vs. a viewliner sleeper?


The width of the seats in a Superliner roomette is 2 feet 4 inches. In the Viewliner, 1 of the two seats is exactly the same size as the Superliner; 2'4". The seat on the other side, the toilet side, is at least 6 to 8 inches smaller to accommodate the toilet.


----------



## crescent2

My first Amtrak trip, on the Crescent, was with my best friend who was close to 300 pounds and about six feet tall, a BIG girl. I don't remember specific details, but if there had been any major problems, I think I'd remember that. We did just fine. I sat beside her in coach and I had plenty of room. Felt like I was in a Lazy Boy recliner. Best wishes for a fun trip!


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks everyone for the feedback, really has helped and made me less anxious about it.

I saw that you can get a discount if you are with AAA? Is it a big discount? One worth using? I don't own AAA, my father does, but I assume because I'm immediate family it wouldn't matter as that's how AAA works. Do they check for the card once on the train? Or just online/at the store when buying tickets?


----------



## zephyr17

10% on rail only when bought at least 3 days before the trip. It doesn't apply to sleeper accomodations or business class. In all the years I've traveled on Amtrak, I have never once been asked for the AAA card on the train, but you do need the card number to book the discount.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay. I think I'll still do it being I'm on a train for a little while. Any savings is good right? I have the card and everything for when it's booked, just won't after it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maybe carry a photocopy of the AAA card and maybe something to document that you were authorized to use it? Just something to think about. I've used the disability discount a few times on the NEC and have not yet been asked for documentation, though I carry it with me.


----------



## rusty spike

As a AAA member ou can get a 10% discount on most Amtrak trains, booked at least 3 days in advance. I think it's worth using. However I have been a AAA member for many years and not because of Amtrak. If your father books the tickets he can use his AAA discount for other family members. When you (or he) books online, you will be asked for your AAA member number. I have never been asked by a station agent or on-board staff to show my AAA membership card. Caveat: If your over 62, the 15% Senior Discount exceeds the AAA discount, so I use it instead, but book other family members traveling with me under the AAA discount. Full info is available on http://amtrak.com under the "Deals" tab.


----------



## zephyr17

It's too bad it doesn't apply to accomodation charges, since in a sleeper those are almost always considerably more that the rail portion of the fare.

Don't worry about the AAA card onboard, as I said, I've never once been asked for it in hundreds of thousands of Amtrak miles.


----------



## Cooley47

I think I'll bring a photocopy of it just for the safe side of things. I have a scanner so it'd be stupid to be that lazy. Don't want my first time to be ruined of course.


----------



## Cooley47

I was wondering what everyone does for internet on the trains? I believe the only train I will be on that has WIFI is the 715 San Joaquin? Do you all just hook your phones up as a hotspot or what? Also am I allowed to use a power strip? Being I'll want to use the Laptop, charge phone and anything else I can think of?


----------



## pennyk

I have a Verizon MiFi that I use when traveling. I also use a power strip.


----------



## the Other Mike

:hi:

At my worst I was 370. I now average between 320-330 and have started to shrink in hgt, now down to 5'11"

I've always slept fine in a lower berth.

At my worst ( 370) I went to the diner and thought oops, I think I'll eat in my room.

The lady who "ran" the dining car saw my face and asked me to come back in 15 minutes stating she was SURE she could make me comfortable. She had removed the cushions from the seat and velcrowed ( sp ? ) the covers back in place. I had plenty of room and had 2 other LARGE people seated at my booth. This woman knew what to do and made us all feel VERY comfortable. Of course she was tipped well and the 3 of use made sure to plan on eating together for the rest of our trip.

As June stated, the restroom is a different story. Try and use the handicapped one if possible. Get a roomette because the restroom in the bedroom seems to be even smaller so no use spending the extra money IMHO ( and keep as little in your pockets as possible......if it falls out on the restroom floor, it will be harder to retrieve than one of those stuffed animal crane games at a carnival.

All in all, you should have few problems if any and most big people are the first ones to help other big people if you need a helping hand......well, not in the restroom 

Have a great trip


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks for that, Mike. I think we still prefer the bedroom for the room, there would be more room than in the Roomette right? If it's not a big difference then I will go with the Roomette, but I figured we'd have more room in a bedroom.

Are the bathrooms located in the same car? and are they all on the bottom?

I don't ride trains so I'm not sure exactly about everything. Is there a better time to shower than another? Are they usually packed full or are there usually a lot of empty rooms?


----------



## tricia

AlanB said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just while we are on this topic of larger people. What are the width of the roomette seats and are they different on a superliner vs. a viewliner sleeper?
> 
> 
> 
> The width of the seats in a Superliner roomette is 2 feet 4 inches. In the Viewliner, 1 of the two seats is exactly the same size as the Superliner; 2'4". The seat on the other side, the toilet side, is at least 6 to 8 inches smaller to accommodate the toilet.
Click to expand...

 Worth noting that the roomette seats (both Superliner and Viewliner) feel wider than that since those measurements are at the seat--there's more elbow- and shoulder-room than that.


----------



## zephyr17

You may want to consider 2 roomettes. 2 roomettes are cheaper than even one bedroom most of the time, and the roomette seats are plenty big and you hang out in each other's rooms as much as you like. Another possible benefit is if there is availability and get a decent phone agent, you can book them across from each other and have views out of both sides of the train. Also both people would have lowers at night and no one would have to use the upper. While the bed in the Bedroom is significantly larger than that in the roomette, the uppers are the same size in both.

Bedrooms have an enclosed toilet/shower in an enclosed cubby that is quite small. A lot of people in Bedrooms choose to use the common shower anyway as it is larger.

All Bedrooms are on the upper level and there are 10 Roomettes on the upper level. There is one toilet on the upper level. On the lower level there are 4 Roomettes, the Family Bedroom and the Accessible Bedroom. There are 4 toilets and the common shower on the lower level. All bathrooms are meant for use by all passengers in the car. The shower usually gets the most use the first thing in the morning. I've developed a habit of showering mid-morning on Amtrak journeys, after the morning rush has died down. I seldom have to wait for it then. I go to breakfast, then shower.

The load factors are usually pretty high. Don't expect to see a lot of vacant rooms, or rooms that are vacant the whole trip. Remember, they can turn over over the course of the trip.


----------



## Cooley47

Two rooms is something to keep in mind, at least for the 43 hour trip. I think we'd be fine for the 17 hour one. Definitely something to think about. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Not sure if it would make a difference, but the layout of the bedroom makes you sleep side to side and the rocking of the train can bother some people that way where the roomettes sleep head to foot. I usually go coach, but the one time I did use a sleeper it was in the bedroom and I hated the sleeping arrangement, I always felt like I was falling on my head when the car rocked side to side.


----------



## Cooley47

Roughly how big are the bathrooms for the Superliner Bedroom. Is there a comparison? Would you say they are roughly the same size as a Porter Potty (the standard size, not the new larger/handicap size)? Or would they be smaller?


----------



## Cooley47

Additionally, how do the rooms work? I see there are 10 roomettes on top and I think five bedrooms? Do they have all roomettes on one side of the train, then the bedrooms on the other side? If so, do they all use the same staircase or are there two? One for roomettes and one for bedrooms?


----------



## crescent2

Amtrak.com has diagrams, pictures, and dimensions of all the accommodations and the layout of the cars, plus a lot of other helpful info. There's not a lot of legroom in a roomette, at least in a Viewliner.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cooley, there's a wealth of info here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/forum/78-amtrak-faqs-first-time-rider-info/

Click on the Links forum and you will find links to the car layouts & virtual tours.


----------



## Bus Nut

I have a friend who is very insecure about her size. Despite little prior experience with Amtrak she is planning to take a Silver Service train overnight for a conference and has settled on the Roomette. What advice would you give to preserve her dignity aboard? I am hoping that this will prove a better experience than flying and not turn into her first and last Amtrak attempt.

It's a viewliner, right? So are there bathrooms on the end of the car or does she make her way to coach?

Do these trains have the infamous Heritage diners? Are the crews pretty good about adjusting seats? My friend is pretty shy.

If you travel FC to NYP, can you stay in the FC (Metroliner? Acela?) lounge at NYP waiting for your connection, even if it's second class?


----------



## SarahZ

The booths in the diner cannot be adjusted. If she is concerned about her size, she can ask her SCA if she can have meals delivered to her room. For what it's worth (and you can share this with your friend), I could sit in the diner just fine when I weighed 300 pounds (I'm 5'6"). I carry most of my weight in my lower body. It was pretty tight when I was 315+, though.

Nobody ever brought up my size while on the train, and there have always been people bigger than me, even when I weighed over 350 pounds. Amtrak is nothing like the airlines.

If she's on a Viewliner, she will have a toilet and sink in her room. 

If you have sleeper accommodations traveling to NYP, then yes, you can wait in the lounge, even if your connection is Coach. We do this all the time in Chicago. We have a sleeper on the Southwest Chief and then regular Coach class on the Wolverine.


----------



## Cooley47

Knew it'd be a good idea starting this thread. I'm sure others have concerns like I do, so hopefully this helps everyone out.

Thanks for all the answers again, I appreciate it. The links have been very helpful as well. Still can't seem to figure out the bed size in the Superliner Bedroom though. Is it like a Full Size bed?


----------



## Ryan

Check this page out:

http://www.amtrak.com/onboard-the-train-sleeping-accommodations

The lower in a bedroom is 3'4" x 6'3". A twin bed is 3'3" x 6'3".


----------



## Cooley47

Damn, they just seem so much bigger in photos, but, I guess that's why you always read. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan

That said, my wife and I still share it when we're on the train.


----------



## pennyk

Cooley47 said:


> Knew it'd be a good idea starting this thread.


Great thread, Cooley!! Loads of great information, thanks.


----------



## Bus Nut

Sorcha said:


> The booths in the diner cannot be adjusted. If she is concerned about her size, she can ask her SCA if she can have meals delivered to her room. For what it's worth (and you can share this with your friend), I could sit in the diner just fine when I weighed 300 pounds (I'm 5'6"). I carry most of my weight in my lower body. It was pretty tight when I was 315+, though.
> Nobody ever brought up my size while on the train, and there have always been people bigger than me, even when I weighed over 350 pounds. Amtrak is nothing like the airlines.
> 
> If she's on a Viewliner, she will have a toilet and sink in her room.
> 
> If you have sleeper accommodations traveling to NYP, then yes, you can wait in the lounge, even if your connection is Coach. We do this all the time in Chicago. We have a sleeper on the Southwest Chief and then regular Coach class on the Wolverine.


Thanks for all that great info, Sorcha!


----------



## hessjm

zephyr17 said:


> It's too bad it doesn't apply to accomodation charges, since in a sleeper those are almost always considerably more that the rail portion of the fare.
> Don't worry about the AAA card onboard, as I said, I've never once been asked for it in hundreds of thousands of Amtrak miles.


I have been asked a couple of times, and only then after the eLift system was put into place. I think possibly if your name pops up with "Check ID" along with AAA, they will ask. I have also seen those who do not have proof with them be required to pay the difference to the conductor. The conditions on the web page do state that you must travel with the AAA card and provide it to the conductor upon request.


----------



## Cooley47

Well that is good to know. I guess I will email Amtrak to see if I can use a photocopy.


----------



## SarahZ

Ryan said:


> That said, my wife and I still share it when we're on the train.


I always do a *blink* when you say that. My boyfriend and I have issues sharing a full-size bed. We can do it, but only for a couple nights. We'd kill each other if we had to share a twin.  It's not so much our builds (he's thin) as the fact he rolls and punches in his sleep.


----------



## Cooley47

This is the response I got from Amtrak regarding a photocopy of the AAA card.



> AAA discounts are available for immediate family of the card holder; husband, wife and children under the age of 15. To receive the discount, you must be a member or immediate family member, and carry a membership card.


Kind of messes things up if you're getting a ticket as a gift or emergency because you wouldn't be able to use it.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Have you compared the price of your trip using a rail pass. I know the upgade to the sleeper would still be required, but it might be less expensive to use two rail passes.


----------



## Cooley47

The rail pass would be cheaper if I wasn't using rooms, but will cost more for the last train that I won't use a room with.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

OK, just figured I would put it out there. The rail pass if you use a 15 day, is only 439 and then the sleeper upgrade on that rather than whatever the coach cost would be and then the sleeper upgrade on that. It saves me everytime I go from the east coast to the west coast and back.


----------



## Cooley47

I'll have to double check to make sure, but I don't think it did. Could be doing it wrong though.


----------



## Dan O

Bedrooms are only for two folks? After staying in a roomette, I was sure that they were for 3 adults. Way more room to move around, more sitting room and the lower berth looked like 2 could fit in it w/ one in the upper berth. Drat, there goes that plan.

How many AGR points are needed for a family bedroom or is that not available via AGR points?

Dan


----------



## AlanB

Family room goes for the same amounts as Bedrooms.


----------



## Dan O

AlanB said:


> Family room goes for the same amounts as Bedrooms.


Okay. But I am correct in understanding that there are no sleeping accommodations for three adults in one room, right?


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> I'll have to double check to make sure, but I don't think it did. Could be doing it wrong though.


Remember that you only have to pay one room upgrade and the two 15-day rail pass prices.


----------



## AlanB

Dan O said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Family room goes for the same amounts as Bedrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. But I am correct in understanding that there are no sleeping accommodations for three adults in one room, right?
Click to expand...

Not really. Amtrak will allow 3 adults in a Bedroom, not a roomette, but you cannot book it online. You must call/visit with an agent to make such a reservation so that they agent can warn you that Amtrak will allow such a booking, but does not recommend such a booking. Two people will have to share the lower bed.


----------



## Dan O

Thanks Alan. I realize the bottom berth isn't huge but the room looks bigger to me for 3 people than two roomettes.


----------



## AlanB

Dan O said:


> Thanks Alan. I realize the bottom berth isn't huge but the room looks bigger to me for 3 people than two roomettes.


For daytime use, you'd have more room for 3 people. Heck you could fit 5 without too much of an issue. But at night for sleeper, 2 Roomettes would be better.


----------



## Ryan

June the Coach Rider said:


> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to double check to make sure, but I don't think it did. Could be doing it wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you only have to pay one room upgrade and the two 15-day rail pass prices.
Click to expand...

2 room upgrades, one for each train he takes.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Ryan said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to double check to make sure, but I don't think it did. Could be doing it wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that you only have to pay one room upgrade and the two 15-day rail pass prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 room upgrades, one for each train he takes.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, LOL I forgot the word per train upgrade. Thanks for pointing that out. :hi:


----------



## TraneMan

Cooley,

I'm not large, so I couldn't help you there, but you got lot of good info from others.

I would suggest you to look at the menus online and you can get an ideal if you think you can handel the food or not.. The meal that you think you can handel, I'd suggest to try the dinning car experince! Find your train, and click on that, and you'll see the menu listings.


----------



## Cooley47

The food doesn't seem terrible, I might give it a try, at least some of the stuff. If I go to the car and feel I can't sit in it or just don't feel comfortable, can I take the food back to my room or is the prohibited? Also, is ANYTHING on the menu free being I purchased the bedroom? Or is that limited? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The only limitation, I believe, is the quantity. Only one salad, one entree, one dessert per seating.

The "extras" listed, such as bacon at breakfast, is "free" for sleeper passengers.


----------



## SarahZ

You will have to pay for alcohol, but everything else is included.

If you go to the dining car and it's a bit too tight, you can ask if they can remove the padding on the seat back. Another member stated he had that done once (the server volunteered), and it made it more comfortable for him, as it gives you an extra 3-4 inches. Barring that, sometimes they will serve you in the SSL if it isn't too crowded, or you can ask if you can take the meal to-go. If you are concerned at the start of the trip, talk to your SCA about getting all meals to-go. You would tip your SCA just like your server when they bring meals to you.


----------



## Ryan

The advice up-thread of checking in on the diner in the quiet time between meals and asking if you can check a table out to see if you're comfortable is great advice as well.


----------



## Cooley47

The SCA. Is that the person who comes buy and checks the ticket? Or is that someone else?


----------



## pennyk

Cooley47 said:


> The SCA. Is that the person who comes buy and checks the ticket? Or is that someone else?


SCA is the Sleeping Car Attendant.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SCA - Sleeping Car Attendant (unofficial name)

Conductor or asst conductor will come through to scan your ticket. LSA will come through for diner times


----------



## Cooley47

Ahhhh. So how do I tell them apart exactly?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The SCA should meet you at the door when you board. The conductor will ask to see your ticket, most likely after you're in your room. Not sure when the LSA will come thru on your particular train(s).

I've only done the CL & CZ and both from their starting points. The CL leaves WAS just before dinner so the LSA was going thru probably before we even left. The CZ leaves CHI after lunch so the LSA probably didn't come thru until we were well on our way. Dinner was the only meal we had reservations for. They may have taken reservations for lunch on the CZ, but we were still in the lounge so we just got out on the waiting list when we were ready.


----------



## Ryan

The conductor wears a hat that says "conductor" on it. (S)He also will always be carrying a radio.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay sounds good. I was just thinking, being I'll be travling in the winter. Do trains ever have problems with the snow? Being I'll be in areas like Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, etc? Never traveled by train in the winter.


----------



## shelzp

Many people in the sleeping cars have their meals brought to their rooms. I'm quiet and don't love sitting with people I don't know so I always let the room attendant know that I'll be asking to have meals brought to me. I add the server's tip to what I give them.


----------



## Cooley47

What exactly would be a fair tip for the SCA if there's two of us there?


----------



## Ryan

Completely up to you, and there are a handful of threads around here where people give their opinions. $10/night is probably the right ballpark for an average.


----------



## Cooley47

That's what I was thinking. I don't tend to be a sleeze, I understand how hard people work, I just didn't want to feel something was enough when in reality it wasn't.


----------



## SereneFury

Just wanted to say, I'm thankful for this thread. I'm a big girl as well, and I'm always apprehensive before my trips, as my weight continues to go up, not down.

I had a little bit of trouble when I had my bedroom last year, as it was on the 2nd floor and the stairways (for me) were tight and I was carrying a large duffel bag, laptop bag, and purse as well as a winter coat. The bathroom was a LOT tight and after trying to shower/use the toilet, I'll just take a roomette from now on!


----------



## Cooley47

I'm glad this thread has helped a lot of people as much as it has helped me so far, and probably will continue as I think of more things as my travel date gets closer. I do appreciate all the answers and help you all have given me over the last week or so. I'm sure I come off as a noob, but I just want to hear it from the passengers rather than what a website tells me. Hope everyone has a safe fourth tomorrow.


----------



## jebr

Cooley47 said:


> Okay sounds good. I was just thinking, being I'll be travling in the winter. Do trains ever have problems with the snow? Being I'll be in areas like Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, etc? Never traveled by train in the winter.


They will almost always travel, even in bad snow. I've known a couple times this past winter when the roads were closed, the buses were shut down, airline travel was almost nonexistant, but the Empire Builder still made its trek across the plains!

The key word, of course, is almost. There may be a rare time where it can't travel, but it's rarer than planes or buses.


----------



## Ryan

Cooley47 said:


> but I just want to hear it from the passengers rather than what a website tells me.


And that's what we're here for, happy to help!


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> Okay sounds good. I was just thinking, being I'll be travling in the winter. Do trains ever have problems with the snow? Being I'll be in areas like Pennsylvania, Ohio, Illinois, etc? Never traveled by train in the winter.


I traveled thru a blizzard on the Lake Shore Limited thru Buffalo, NY which caused the car attendant to have to keep shoveling out the connections between the cars. You could not see out the windows because of the snow, but we kept going. On the same trip, the Coast Starlight up thru the Cascades, we hit snow again. We did have to stop before heading up an incline for a freight plow train coming down, but then we were free and running as usual.


----------



## Cooley47

That's good to know. I assumed they had some sort of snow plow train, but just wasn't sure. I'd assume traveling in December we could run into some snow.


----------



## George Harris

Snow over the rails is seldom a problem. Trains can be moving at full speed when you only see where the rails are because there are two parallel ditches in the snow. The snow related problems more likely would be from fallen trees on the tracks or damage to equipment at road crossings. Therefore, extreme cold with dry snow is less likely to be a problem than wet snows that break limbs and such.


----------



## Cooley47

I assume no one has had problems with the little step stools to get on the train? I guess that's the only thing left that has me paranoid a bit.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Since you will be getting on & off at "big" stations (WAS / CHI / and I presume LA), you will have high level platforms which means no steps. I don't know about the Calif train stops.


----------



## shelzp

Cooley47 said:


> I assume no one has had problems with the little step stools to get on the train? I guess that's the only thing left that has me paranoid a bit.


No the stepstools are super solid and actually help you get on and off! If you don't have mobility problems it will work out for you no matter what your weight is. If you do have mobility problems an amrak employee will help you. The stepstools are sturdy!


----------



## TraneMan

I agree, the stool is very strong, and you can grab on to rail on the side of the door to help get in if needed.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

June the Coach Rider said:


> I traveled thru a blizzard on the Lake Shore Limited thru Buffalo, NY which caused the car attendant to have to keep shoveling out the connections between the cars. You could not see out the windows because of the snow, but we kept going.


When I was on the_* Lake Shore*_ a couple Winters ago the snow was piled fast and high in the _*Amfleet *_vestibules and no sooner than it was cleared at a station stop, it piled right back in.. There was enough we could have had a great snowball fight-Sleepers vs. Coaches?


----------



## Cooley47

shelzp said:


> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume no one has had problems with the little step stools to get on the train? I guess that's the only thing left that has me paranoid a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> No the stepstools are super solid and actually help you get on and off! If you don't have mobility problems it will work out for you no matter what your weight is. If you do have mobility problems an amrak employee will help you. The stepstools are sturdy!
Click to expand...

Good to know. I figured that we'd probably be on the raised platforms, but wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## amamba

There are not raised platforms on CHI. You will use the little step stool to get on the superliners. I did fall and twist my ankle in Glasgow last year getting off the train so be careful.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Thanks for the clarification Amamba.

Duh, on my part. I was on Superliners so I was getting on & off at low-level platforms.

Cooley, you'll be riding the Superliners between WAS & CHi and CHi & LA. The doors are lower on these trains. But I can't remember if step stools were still used.


----------



## AlanB

AmtrakBlue said:


> Thanks for the clarification Amamba.Duh, on my part. I was on Superliners so I was getting on & off at low-level platforms.
> 
> Cooley, you'll be riding the Superliners between WAS & CHi and CHi & LA. The doors are lower on these trains. But I can't remember if step stools were still used.


Yup, Superliners cannot use high level plaforms at all. One would literally have to jump down 3 feet into the doorway in order to board the car if they tried.

As for the stools, it depends on where one is. Some stations have low level platforms that are basically no more than an inch above ground level. These platforms require the stools as the step is bigger to/from the car. Other stations have platforms that are around 6 inches or so IIRC above ground level. The stools aren't required for this higher platfrom.


----------



## Cooley47

What about security with trains? Should I get to the train station a certain amount of time early for searches and stuff (I assume they are like airports?)?


----------



## amamba

Cooley47 said:


> What about security with trains? Should I get to the train station a certain amount of time early for searches and stuff (I assume they are like airports?)?


Nope, there should not be airport style security. I like to arrive 10-15 minutes before boarding in my little station of PVD but I prefer to arrive 30-45i tues prior to boarding in big stations like BOS, NYP, etc.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Look for station info on Amtrak.com. It will tell you the latest you should be at the station. It will usually show 2 "times" as you need to be a bit earlier if you're checking luggage.


----------



## zephyr17

Cooley47 said:


> What about security with trains? Should I get to the train station a certain amount of time early for searches and stuff (I assume they are like airports?)?


No airport style security, although there can be random bag checks. If you are checking bags, they have to be checked 30 minutes before, and that means in Amtrak's hands, not standing in the line. If you are going from a big station, allow sufficient time to navigate the station and be aware that some stations, such as Chicago, close the gates 5 minutes before departure. If you are going from a small station and don't have baggage to check, just make sure you are there before the train is.


----------



## AlanB

zephyr17 said:


> If you are checking bags, they have to be checked 30 minutes before, and that means in Amtrak's hands, not standing in the line.


That's been increased to 45 minutes now; not 30.


----------



## Cooley47

I only plan on bringing a total of four bags total between the two of us. Two will be luggage, one a laptop and the other a cooler.


----------



## zephyr17

AlanB said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are checking bags, they have to be checked 30 minutes before, and that means in Amtrak's hands, not standing in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> That's been increased to 45 minutes now; not 30.
Click to expand...

Wow, when did that happen?


----------



## AlanB

zephyr17 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are checking bags, they have to be checked 30 minutes before, and that means in Amtrak's hands, not standing in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> That's been increased to 45 minutes now; not 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, when did that happen?
Click to expand...

I don't remember precisely, but it was within the last year IIRC.


----------



## Cooley47

Do I need a specific or special kind of power strip to work in the sleeper rooms? I assume a standard power strip would work fine, but just wanted to double check.


----------



## AlanB

Any will do, it doesn't really matter as long as it's a straight plug.


----------



## Cooley47

I assume they are all three-pronged?


----------



## KayBee

Cooley47 said:


> I assume they are all three-pronged?


Correct!


----------



## Cooley47

Is there an average amount of feet you all suggest? Most are 6'. I assume that'd be plenty enough. The rooms are 10' or so aren't they?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cooley47 said:


> Is there an average amount of feet you all suggest? Most are 6'. I assume that'd be plenty enough. The rooms are 10' or so aren't they?


You've set yourself up with that question. I'll be the first to give it to you. The average # of feet is 2 - left and right. Sorry.


----------



## Ryan

Nice job beating Alan to that one. 

I've got a 6 footer with 3 outlets at the end, works great.


----------



## Cooley47

Very funny guys :hi:


----------



## Cooley47

Can someone break down the whole baggage deal for me. It's one of the things confusing me so far.

Looks like they want smaller handbag style as "carry on" versus typical suitcase carry on. Is this right? Or does that change being I have two sleeper cars? If so, what about when I get in California and will be in coach? Do I have to check those bags in there?


----------



## Ryan

You're going all the way to Sandy Eggo, right?

You can check your bags all the way to the end of your journey. You should carry on a bag or bags with enough clothes for the trip, and anything else you're going to want with you on the train.


----------



## AlanB

I wouldn't consider a bag that is 28 x 22 x 14 a handbag.  That may even be larger than what most airlines allow as a carryon. And you're allowed two bags of that size as carryons. More than that you would have to check, although as long as both your start & end points have checked baggage, you might well wish to consider checking 1 bag if indeed you are going to bring two.


----------



## Cooley47

The plan is to keep everything in the rooms. I don't see us bringing four total bags. I would say if anything there's going to be three of them, plus a laptop bag and cooler. However I easily could probably put the laptop in with one of the carry on bags.

I think we'll be fine with carry on, but my question is when we hit the train to take us from Sacramento to Fresno. We won't have a sleeper car and I'm confused on whether they will require us to check them, or if we just can put them on those luggage racks?


----------



## Cooley47

I guess the better question would be, what suitcases do you all use who sleep in roomettes and bedrooms?


----------



## AlanB

Cooley,

If you had 4 suitcase, then perhaps you might get in trouble with the cooler for the coach ride, although most likely not. But if you only have 3 suitcase & the cooler, that's your allotted 4 bags. You should have no trouble putting that in the luggage racks above your seat. Or maybe you could even squeeze the cooler on the floor between the two seats and your legs.

I will say that even with a Bedroom, and I think that I recall you had a Bedroom as opposed to a roomette, you may find that all that luggage is a bit much in the room. I would seriously consider putting at least 1, if not 2, suitcases in the downstairs luggage rack and only bringing the cooler & 1 suitcase up to the room. There is only 1 small shelf that could hold an overnight bag or small laptop case. All the rest must go on the floor of the Superliner Bedroom. During the day, that's a bit of an inconvenience. At night with the beds down, the ladder put up, there is very limited floor space. And if you need to open the bathroom door at night with all that, plus all your luggage; good luck!


----------



## AlanB

Cooley47 said:


> I guess the better question would be, what suitcases do you all use who sleep in roomettes and bedrooms?


As I just noted while you were posting, you probably don't want all that luggage up in the Bedroom. And it would be impossible in a Roomette.

If this were me, I'd set things up so that one suitcase has all the needed overnight stuff for both of you. Leave the other two downstairs and only bring that 1 "overnight" bag and the cooler up to your room, along with the laptop too of course.

You may also wish to simply consider checking a bag or two, as it would save you from having to carry it around and move it from train to train.


----------



## ehbowen

If you're in a bedroom you can tuck some pretty good sized luggage under the sofa. However, you'd better not have to access anything in it when the beds are made up.


----------



## Cooley47

I guess I'll have to see what all I need and if I should check them. After all checking them isn't a problem being two are free. I'll have to figure it out and do a little test preparation as we get closer.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Cooley47

For what it's worth, Amtrak told me the hallways and staircases are officially 23 1/2" to 24".


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cooley47 said:


> For what it's worth, Amtrak told me the hallways and staircases are officially 23 1/2" to 24".


That's about all we have to get sets through at an open-air theater in PA. Though the walls do "give" some since they're bushes.


----------



## Cooley47

For some reason via photos I thought they were smaller, like 18". They're about the size of the doorway to my bathroom.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> I guess the better question would be, what suitcases do you all use who sleep in roomettes and bedrooms?


My boyfriend and I always get a roomette; though, we may spring for a bedroom (using points) in December.

Anyway, we each have a suitcase and a backpack (school size). The suitcases go on the luggage rack downstairs, and the backpacks are for a change of clothes, our toiletries and medicine, pajamas, power strip, books, and anything else we need for two days/one night. We also carry a laptop bag and my purse.

The distribution is: B carries his suitcase, his backpack, and the laptop bag. I carry my suitcase, my backpack, and my purse.

The closet in the roomette is large enough to hold our two backpacks (they're smooshable, not stuffed full), the laptop bag, and my purse. We can also stuff a backpack under the lower bunk once it's made, which we usually do in the winter since our coats and boots take up room in the closet.


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks for the breakdown, always gives a good visual.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> For some reason via photos I thought they were smaller, like 18". They're about the size of the doorway to my bathroom.


Photos can be deceiving. I used to be obsessed with checking out seats in restaurants, museums, and theatres before we went on a trip. They always looked much smaller than they actually were because there was nothing to use as a size reference, such as something or someone sitting in the chair.


----------



## Cooley47

I tend to do that a lot as well.


----------



## sodeaf

This forum, and specifically this thread, has been terrific. I'm a big guy (as you can tell my the round face in the photo to the left), and I am always paranoid when I take trips, go to a theater or even to dinner. Basiclly anywhere that requires seating. I am 6ft tall and weigh 375-400lbs (I go up and down). Since our son is nearly 5 and since my new job gives me freedom to take time off at anytime, the wifey and I are planning on taking a lot more trips.

This Monday we will making our way to San Diego for Comic-Con via the Southwest Chief. I dont mind flying, but I havent been on a plane since college (2006). Seating was tight then and I was a few pounds lighter, so I don't think I'll fly comfortably now. Also, with all the recent horror stories(i.e. Large people being asked to get off a plane due to "safety." *cough" Southwest Airlines), I am super paranoid so I'm taking the train. Plus my wife is scared of flying, so a fat dude and a scared sh*tless women on a plane would just makes us stick out like sore thumbs.

I am glad I found this thread because it has made me a bit less worried about the train ride. My concern is if my wife and I would fit confortabling sitting next to each other. My wife is not a big person, she is what I would call "average" body weight. She is not skinny, but not large either. If you would see her, you would never think that she is either skinny or over weight. She sits anywhere comfortably. We are riding coach all the way to L.A. the concern is not really her fitting,as she would have no problem, the real concern is me taking up to much space and making both of us unconforable. I guess what I have going for me is that she is my wife so we dont mind being super close, but is there any big person on this thread who has sat in coach with a significant other, or even another passenger?

Any iinput would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan

No armrests in coach, so you'll be cool.


----------



## SarahZ

The last time B and I rode coach on the SWC, I weighed 357 pounds. At my biggest point (hips/butt), I was around 64".

He's 5'8" and average build (not skinny but not fat either). We had absolutely no issues with the seats. They're much wider than airplane seats.

B wasn't crowded at all. I think my thigh was touching his, but it wasn't pushing him out of his seat or anything. It was like sitting next to him on our couch. I think you and your wife will have the same experience.


----------



## SarahZ

This might help:







On the left, I'm 357 pounds with 64" hips and a 52" waist. The dining booths were too tight, but I could go up and down stairs (my hips brushed the walls on each side), and I could go down hallways if I turned a bit to the side. The restrooms in coach were super tight and were one of the catalysts to get me to lose weight. I almost couldn't get out of one once (I had to climb onto the toilet to open the door).

On the right, I weigh 297 pounds with 57" hips and a 44" waist. The dining booths are just fine, my hips don't touch the walls of the stairs at all, and I don't have to turn to the side in the hallways anymore. The restrooms are okay too. I have to turn a bit to get the door open, but it's fine. FWIW, I think the sleeper restrooms are a bit bigger, because I felt like I had tons of room on our last trip, and they simply feel bigger.

Hopefully, this will give some people a better reference since it's hard to picture height/weight (for me, anyway).


----------



## sodeaf

That is terrific to hear. I know she wont mind but i want to her to be comfortable either way, as we are traveling cross country for 40+ hours. Thanks for all the quick responses. I have found more info on these forums then on any other site or forum. I plan to log my experience here so other big folk like myself can feel a bit more at ease when traveling.


----------



## sodeaf

I'm also happy for you and your weight loss. It's never easy for folks with low metabos. People always think we dont try but we probably try th hardest, but it is hard when the body does not cooperate. I'm glad to hear the you had a pretty smooth experience.

Question, is the accessible washroom always in the same cart? If so, to which coach cart is it nearest to?


----------



## SarahZ

I wouldn't say it's been smooth, but I'm doing my best.  I have insulin resistance and some other hormonal issues that make weight loss super difficult, but I won't give up until I'm at my goal. At least I'm trying, right?  I just started swimming laps since I've been stalled for a few months. I think my body got used to walking.

I'm not sure where the H restroom is. I believe it's in the car with the H room and maybe the cars that have lower level seating? Hopefully, one of the gurus or our frequent coach rider (June) will pipe up with some info.


----------



## billthebarn

From reading this thread, I get the idea we may have the makings of a good football team....or at the least, an offensive line.

Can anyone throw a spiral?


----------



## tomfuller

In Superliner coach cars the Handicapped restroom is on the right of the right entrance door. The other restrooms are right and left of a hallway. To the left of the door is the heavy luggage storage and the handicapped lower level seating. To the right of the door to the lower level seating is the bottom of the spiral stairway to the upper level coach seats.

If you are sitting in the lower level coach seats, a member of the staff will provide a menu and get you meals if you have trouble getting up and down the steps. Please tip if you do this.


----------



## SarahZ

billthebarn said:


> From reading this thread, I get the idea we may have the makings of a good football team....or at the least, an offensive line.
> Can anyone throw a spiral?


Pfft. I can't even _hold_ a football correctly. I have tiny hands, and it keeps falling out of my grip. ^_^ Watching me try to throw one is high comedy.


----------



## Ryan

/me makes a note to schedule a football throwing contest for The Gathering.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

/* makes note to practice throwing a football. Maybe even try left handed as I seem to throw a freesbie better left handed though I'm right handed. */


----------



## SarahZ

Ryan said:


> /me makes a note to schedule a football throwing contest for The Gathering.


Can we have it on Saturday, when my Bears play your Redskins?


----------



## Ryan

Only if you agree to take Rex Grossman back.


----------



## Cooley47

HAHAHAHAHAHA. +1 on that one.

Glad this thread has people talking. I figured if someone started it, others would come and open up too, or at least get help. Great job on the weight loss Sorcha. You look terrific.


----------



## SarahZ

Thank you. 

I wish there'd been a thread like this back in the day. I started riding Amtrak because I was too big for one seat on an airplane (and couldn't afford two seats), but I was worried about the train too. I searched around for measurements and found a random thread on this forum. It wasn't about being big on a train, but it listed the seat measurements for Coach. It led me to join up because I found lots of other helpful threads too. 

Anyway, hopefully, some other people will find this on Google and have their fears assuaged.


----------



## Cooley47

That's exactly how I found this forum to be honest. Agreed on hopefully this helps those in the near future, whether they are "big" or not.


----------



## the Other Mike

I guess I'll play offense, I've always been told by coaches that I'm a drawback...............( think about it....)


----------



## crescent2

Sorcha, you look great! :hi: My friend was probably proportioned somewhere between your two pictures, but very tall for a female, and she did fine on the train.

I'm not overweight; I'm just 8 inches underheight.

As one who's experienced both sides, it is hard to fight your body. Until my late 20's, I was too too skinny and couldn't gain an ounce even eating like a horse and drinking supplements to try to gain. Now it's hard to lose an ounce although I eat much less. I think I was the right size for about 15 minutes in 1980.

Keep up the good work and get a little nerf football!


----------



## Cooley47

Amtrak eventually got back to me on width in bathrooms. They say they don't have an exact measurement, but estimate the size of a bathroom in a bedroom is about 2ft in width. Just for those of you who might have wondered or want to know.


----------



## SereneFury

Sorcha, you look FANTASTIC!


----------



## Cooley47

Curious, do they search coolers before bringing them on? Reason I ask. I plan on bringing some moonshine, wondering if there would be any issues.


----------



## SarahZ

Liquor is allowed in sleepers but not in coach. All baggage (and coolers) are subject to random searches.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Cooley47 said:


> Curious, do they search coolers before bringing them on? Reason I ask. I plan on bringing some moonshine, wondering if there would be any issues.


You can bring the liquor on but technically you cannot consume private stash outside of your Sleeper compartment.


----------



## the Other Mike

Cooley47 said:


> Curious, do they search coolers before bringing them on? Reason I ask. I plan on bringing some moonshine, wondering if there would be any issues.


The 2 times I rode coach, most people "seemed" to carry their "adult" becerages in plastic Coke / 7-Up / water bottles and were never questioned.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay I should have it well gone before I have to ride in coach nearly three days later. Don't plan on bringing a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Cooley47

Was curious as to whether anyone knew when it's least busy to travel? For instance is it more empty during regular times of the year, verses Holidays? Or are the trains usually more packed no matter what time of the year it is?


----------



## SarahZ

Depends on the train. You can count on them being busy during summer and the holidays, but then various routes might have more traffic at different times of year (City of New Orleans during Mardi Gras, the Silvers and Auto Train during March (spring break), etc).


----------



## Cooley47

Okay that makes sense. I ordered my tickets today. Room D and E in the bedroom. Are those the two closest to the end? Or the beginning?


----------



## AlanB

D & E are in the middle of the sleeping cars.


----------



## PRR 60

Cooley47 said:


> Okay that makes sense. I ordered my tickets today. Room D and E in the bedroom. Are those the two closest to the end? Or the beginning?


Car Diagrams


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> I assume no one has had problems with the little step stools to get on the train? I guess that's the only thing left that has me paranoid a bit.


the step stool is super heavy weight steel. No problem with it at all. Going into Chicago, if you are on a viewliner, you will have the train stairs.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> What about security with trains? Should I get to the train station a certain amount of time early for searches and stuff (I assume they are like airports?)?


When I was in CHI on Tuesday, they had the Amtrak police dogs going thru the waiting area every hour or so. But that is about all the security there is. Amtrak police are usually visible but not intrusive.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> Can someone break down the whole baggage deal for me. It's one of the things confusing me so far.
> Looks like they want smaller handbag style as "carry on" versus typical suitcase carry on. Is this right? Or does that change being I have two sleeper cars? If so, what about when I get in California and will be in coach? Do I have to check those bags in there?


don't worry about luggage, on every one of the trains I was just on in the last two weeks at least one passenger had four very large suitcases with them and each time they had to get back on to get the other luggage when we got to their stops.


----------



## Cooley47

PRR 60 said:


> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that makes sense. I ordered my tickets today. Room D and E in the bedroom. Are those the two closest to the end? Or the beginning?
> 
> 
> 
> Car Diagrams
Click to expand...

Thanks. Looked for something like that and didn't come up with anything :hi: I guess even though they are indeed in the "middle," they are the first two after getting off the stairs? Or I guess, going up the stairs. Thanks again.


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks for all those answers as well June :hi:


----------



## June the Coach Rider

tomfuller said:


> In Superliner coach cars the Handicapped restroom is on the right of the right entrance door. The other restrooms are right and left of a hallway. To the left of the door is the heavy luggage storage and the handicapped lower level seating. To the right of the door to the lower level seating is the bottom of the spiral stairway to the upper level coach seats.If you are sitting in the lower level coach seats, a member of the staff will provide a menu and get you meals if you have trouble getting up and down the steps. Please tip if you do this.


Not all of the superliner coach cars have a handicapped restroom I found out on my EB trip two weeks ago. I had seats upstairs and was in a car with no lower level seats, I think they are coach/baggage cars? Anyway, there was no handicapped restroom and I had to go to the car in front of ours to use the larger bathroom as there was no way with my limited mobility I was going to be able to use the regular ones. So if you need the larger room, make sure you know which car has the handicapped restroom in coach, not all of the superliners do.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> Amtrak eventually got back to me on width in bathrooms. They say they don't have an exact measurement, but estimate the size of a bathroom in a bedroom is about 2ft in width. Just for those of you who might have wondered or want to know.


I found that the bathroom in the bedroom is ok as long as you back in, I could not turn around in there when I had a sleeper a few years ago. I know with my mobility issues and my weight issues now, there would be no way, if I ever was able to afford a sleeper, I would have to request the handicapped sleeper. that is why I go coach and request lower level as often as possible.

Another tip about needing assistance, make sure when you place your reservation that you make a point of telling the agent that you need your meals in your room and/or need in-seat service. The car attendant does not know you need assistance without it being noted on the manifest and I also always mention it when they first come around to give us the seat checks. Communication is important.


----------



## Cooley47

I know I'm a noob, but how exactly do I go about doing that? Do they bring something by to fill out or when they come to the room after I get in do I tell them I need my meals brought to me?


----------



## Cooley47

Girlfriend wants to know if the trains get cold where we need extra blankets, being we'll be traveling during winter.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> I know I'm a noob, but how exactly do I go about doing that? Do they bring something by to fill out or when they come to the room after I get in do I tell them I need my meals brought to me?


Call a reservations agent and give them your name/res number. They may verify your travel dates and room numbers to make sure they have it correct. Just let them know you'd like meals brought to you, and they'll add it. Your SCA will already be aware, but you can always ask to be sure once they come around to introduce themselves. The SCA will take your meal order and serve it, just like a dining car server.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> Girlfriend wants to know if the trains get cold where we need extra blankets, being we'll be traveling during winter.


I've always been warm enough in the roomette (sometimes too warm), but some people prefer to bring an extra blanket. If she's one of those people who gets cold easily, she might feel more comfortable. Also, I'd rather err on the side of caution. I'd hate to end up too cold because I wanted to save a little space.  But really, I've never been so cold that my flannel pajamas and the sheet/blanket weren't enough to keep me quite warm. Plus, with the roomette door shut, our body heat does warm the space a little bit. The windows aren't drafty either.

Short answer: It depends. Maybe bring one just to be safe. 

If you're going in the summer, there's a chance the A/C will be a bit chilly. My answer was based on experience during the winter. I've never been in a sleeper car during the summer, just coach.


----------



## Cooley47

Sorcha said:


> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm a noob, but how exactly do I go about doing that? Do they bring something by to fill out or when they come to the room after I get in do I tell them I need my meals brought to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Call a reservations agent and give them your name/res number. They may verify your travel dates and room numbers to make sure they have it correct. Just let them know you'd like meals brought to you, and they'll add it. Your SCA will already be aware, but you can always ask to be sure once they come around to introduce themselves. The SCA will take your meal order and serve it, just like a dining car server.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll do that now.


----------



## Cooley47

I was wondering if anyone could give me information on the train rooms we'll be in. Saw someone talking about theirs and wanted to know if say we're closest to the diner, furthest away, etc. Car 2900 on the 29 Capitol Limited and Car 0331 on the 3 Southwest Chief. Thanks!


----------



## zephyr17

On the Southwest Chief you are one car (330) away from diner in 331. On the Capitol Limited you are in the car next to diner in 2900.


----------



## Cooley47

Would those be considered good cars to be in? Or would it be better to request something further away?


----------



## SarahZ

The consist on the SWC will be:

Loco(s), baggage car, dorm car, your car, another car (330), diner car, lounge car, coach cars.

I didn't really hear the horn that much in 331, but others are more sensitive to it. (Honestly, I like 331 because the horn puts me to sleep.) You may want earplugs if it'll bother you.


----------



## SarahZ

Also, if you don't want to walk too far to the diner and lounge, I'd try to get into 330. That's the car right in front of the diner, and you walk through the diner to get to the lounge. I liked 330, but it does get a lot of foot traffic during meal times, which kind of annoyed me. I usually request 331.


----------



## Cooley47

I think I'd rather deal with the horn than people during the meal times haha. I guess I'll stick with what I have. Thanks for the layout.


----------



## JoeBas

Yeah, wouldn't want to run into anyone like all these nice folks with their free answers and advice, now would ya?... :blink:


----------



## tricia

JoeBas said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want to run into anyone like all these nice folks with their free answers and advice, now would ya?... :blink:


Now, don't be mean. Some folks are shy. And that's OK.


----------



## SarahZ

JoeBas said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want to run into anyone like all these nice folks with their free answers and advice, now would ya?... :blink:


Don't take it personally. Some people, like me and my boyfriend, have social anxiety. It doesn't matter how nice someone is; we don't want to spend an hour sweating over making small talk. My boyfriend actually shook during most of dinner on our last trip, so we have meals brought to our rooms now.

There's no need to judge. All of the outgoing people can sit with other extroverts in the dining car. The introverts aren't hurting anything by sitting in their rooms enjoying a quiet meal.


----------



## Cooley47

JoeBas said:


> Yeah, wouldn't want to run into anyone like all these nice folks with their free answers and advice, now would ya?... :blink:


Haha, I see what you did there. It'd be nice to meet everyone on here, random people though, never know. I'm not the type that's always happy happy with everyone, I tend to keep to myself more often.


----------



## benjibear

I also have social anxiety but have been trying to overcome it. I think the diner and the train in general is a great place to try and overcome it but I find myself more outgoing when I am with strangers because I am not concerned with what they think of me. Chances are I will never see them again. I know some people have the fear of strangers. I do worse when it is someone I that I should get to know better.


----------



## Cooley47

I don't know why I didn't ask this before, as this has been something I've always been curious about. The Metro here in D.C. for instance stops at every single stop on the line you are on, unless stated otherwise, such as during rush hour some stops aren't used at all while only one train stops there. Is this the case for Amtrak? I was looking at the map from D.C. to Chicago and there's quite a fair amount of stops. I think I see about 20 or so?

Will Amtrak stop at all of them? Some of them? Or is it like a direct flight and it goes straight from the station in D.C. to the station in Chicago?


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> I don't know why I didn't ask this before, as this has been something I've always been curious about. The Metro here in D.C. for instance stops at every single stop on the line you are on, unless stated otherwise, such as during rush hour some stops aren't used at all while only one train stops there. Is this the case for Amtrak? I was looking at the map from D.C. to Chicago and there's quite a fair amount of stops. I think I see about 20 or so?
> Will Amtrak stop at all of them? Some of them? Or is it like a direct flight and it goes straight from the station in D.C. to the station in Chicago?


You will make every stop listed on the schedule unless there is a flag stop with no one to get on or off or a detrain only stop with no one to detrain. Otherwise you make all the stops. Some are short as a couple minutes others are longer. You will probably want to get some fresh air at the longer stops that are designated fresh air/smoke stops. Just to stretch your legs and breath some non air-conditioned/heated air.


----------



## ehbowen

The train will stop at any station which has a time point printed in the timetable, unless that station time point is marked with the crossed flags which denote a "flag stop". At a flag stop the train may pass without stopping if the manifest shows no passengers boarding or detraining, although as I understand the rules the engineer is supposed to pass the station at reduced speed prepared to stop if he sees a passenger signaling him from the platform. The train may arrive at a station early, but it will never depart a station early unless that stop is to discharge passengers only or is specially noted in the timetable. This includes flag stops; one time while I was on the _Sunset Limited_ we received an unscheduled "smoke stop" at Sanderson when the train pulled into that flag stop ten minutes early and the conductor let passengers who wanted to grab a quick puff step off the train.

Your train will stop at all of the stations you see listed in the timetable, but on a long distance train that is not a problem. Usually it means a stop every hour or so, on the average.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay cool, no big deal either way. I do like the ability to go out and stretch and breathe some fresh air.


----------



## zephyr17

Don't detrain unless the stop is an announced "smoking/fresh air break" stop. At most other intermediate stations Amtrak tries to make the stop as short as possible to entrain and detrain passengers and do station work (some stops can be under a minute), unless they are ahead of schedule and must hold for time.

Even at the smoking/fresh air stops you should stay on the platform and be ready to get back onboard at "All Aboard" calls and two toots of the horn. The only exception to that are very long stops (which you know for a certainty are very long) when the train is on time, such as Portland, OR on the Starlight or Albuquerque, NM, but even on those, do not wander past the station.

The train won't wait and will leave with or without you.


----------



## Cooley47

Didn't plan on going for a stroll so no worries there.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

the conductor will announce which are smoke stops and which are not plus your SCA should know and will stop anyone trying to detrain on a non smoke stop.


----------



## zephyr17

Sometimes I've found that the SCA will announce that a stop is NOT a smoking stop and not to come downstairs unless this is your stop. They don't want other passengers crowding the vestibule and getting in the way of detraining and entraining passengers. Also, the SCA generally won't open up the car at stops that aren't smoking/fresh air stops unless someone is on the manifest for that car getting on or off there.


----------



## sodeaf

I am back from my trip to San Diego so here are my thoughts:

I can say that the coach seating was super comfortable on the Southwest Chief. Of course at times you will need to stand and stretch so I recommend getting off the train as much as possible. I did enjoy my way there more than on the way back. We got a super nice attendant who checked up on us every 30 -45 minutes to see if we needed anything. Especially since many elderly and handicap people ride the lower level. One time I felt bad asking for him to bring us breakfast, so my wife went to the diner to pick it up, and he was like “that’s what I’m here for” in a joking manner. He joked and offered to bring us meals and pillows all the time. I was very pleased by his friendliness, attentiveness and for his great sense of humor.

On the way back the attendant we got wasn’t so pleasant. She didn’t check on us at all and we had several people with disabilities in our section. We had to hunt her down and ask her for assistance whenever she appeared during stops. We didn’t ask her for any help because she hadn’t even introduce herself or at least tried to make us comfortable. Many times, my wife found her just sitting in the dining area chatting it up, when she was passing by to get to the café lounge.

With that said the ride was pretty smooth. Just expect to run into some eccentric elderly people in the lower level coach . That however didn’t bother us. We did like that the handicap washroom was steps away and that the lower coach area almost felt private. The food on the train was actually pretty good as well. If you are riding cross country to LA or to CHI, I recommend knocking down some burgers from the train station in Albuquerque. The food there was pretty good.

We also took the Surfliner to the south coast which we weren’t too fond off. It was late all the time, and the seating is chaotic. You only get reserved seating if the train is getting full, and you still have to rat race it to the train once you pass the gate to find a decent seat. I had to send my wife ahead of me to find us seats as she is smaller and faster. They will not try to seat you together like they do on the Chief, so you are on your own when you board the train. The seats were smaller but the walk ways were wider than the Southwest Chief. Also, getting to the lounge is easier as it has straight down with wide steps, over the Chiefs which are curved and narrow. The Southwest Chief has narrow walk ways but the large seats and extra legroom make up for it. It felt like first class on a plane.

I will definitely take the Southwest Chief again, however, the Surfliner left very little to get excited about.


----------



## Cooley47

Good to hear your trip went well for you and your wife sodeaf. I'll be writing probably a much lengthier post went I get back from my trip, but I think it's a good thing for future bigger people as us who are interested.


----------



## SarahZ

I'm glad you had a good time!  The SWC is kind of our baby since we take it round-trip from Chicago to Albuquerque every year to visit B's family.


----------



## PigPrairieDog

I am about to take my own trip across the country on the SWC and the Texas Eagle. I've read over these train forums extensively and this has been, by far, the best thread. I'm not even a big person, but the rest of the information here has been awesome! Thanks everyone for being so friendly and helpful. With most things in life the veterans always seem to get down on the newbies, but it seems that the train world is totally different. I can't wait for my trip to start!


----------



## SarahZ

No, we like newbies. It means more passengers, which means trains become more popular.  Plus, a well-informed passenger is generally a happier passenger. My very first trip was great because I followed some of the advice in this forum.


----------



## Cooley47

Just got done talking to customer service about getting the room service for food. For whatever reason I didn't even think about asking. Will they send an email confirming this or do they just let the SCA know that the food is to be taken to that room? Also, do they come by and ask what we want? Or do we fill something out before leaving?


----------



## JoeBas

Just tell your SCA that you will be eating in your room when you board. And don't obsess.


----------



## LittleTuck

Cooley47 said:


> Just got done talking to customer service about getting the room service for food. For whatever reason I didn't even think about asking. Will they send an email confirming this or do they just let the SCA know that the food is to be taken to that room? Also, do they come by and ask what we want? Or do we fill something out before leaving?


Cooley,

I always have my meals brought to my room as I am on oxygen and getting around is a bit difficult. When I make my reservations I let the agent know that I would like my meals in the room. It is noted on my record and the SCA is already aware before I even board the train.

The SCA will come by and show you a menu, or inform you of the main entrée items. He or she will then write down your order and bring it to you when he goes to the diner to pick it up.


----------



## zephyr17

Cooley47 said:


> Just got done talking to customer service about getting the room service for food. For whatever reason I didn't even think about asking. Will they send an email confirming this or do they just let the SCA know that the food is to be taken to that room? Also, do they come by and ask what we want? Or do we fill something out before leaving?


Talk to SCA when you board. Based on my general experience on Amtrak, the chances of the SCA actually being informed by customer service could be iffy.
You will probably have to be proactive about it too. You probably aren't going to get your meal at any given meal service unless you ask for it. The SCA is probably not going to come by and ask you if you want your dinner now (although you may luck out and get a very good SCA who will). So, sometime just before or relatively early in the meal service (that'll be announced), buzz for the SCA. When the SCA shows up in response (may be awhile, he might not be in the car just then), tell him you want your meal in your room and what you want. If you have told him when you board/when he greets you and demonstrates the features on the room, he'll be expecting it and will have provided a menu. Some SCAs also post the menus at the center of the car, but there is no mandate for that, it is just a nice thing some of the do. I said to do it relatively early in the service because the SCA might not be able to do it right away due to his other duties.

Throw out the "airline" model of thinking about this, I think you are expecting airline-like rigidity that simply isn't there. It isn't run like airline meal service AT ALL. It truly is more like room service.


----------



## Cooley47

Honestly I've never flown, have a fear of heights, and this is the first time I'm doing a distance I can't drive (or at least don't want to). I might in fact be over thinking it or worrying too much, but I just want to run into the least amount of issues and or problems as possible. Is it usually best to tip them at the end of the night before you go to sleep?


----------



## shelzp

I have my meals brought to me and I used to include the tip for that with my end of trip tip. But I've been thinking about it and decided to simply put their tip on the tray after each meal.

I've had attendants who come around and schedule when you want them to bring meals and then others prefer that you ring the bell so they'll know when you're ready. I had one SCA who came around handing out silverware so we'd know he was ready to serve dinner. It varies but I've never had a problem. Most likely you won't be the only room ordering food.


----------



## SarahZ

For meals, tip when they take the trays.

For the regular SCA tip, tip at the end of the trip.

Cooley - you can ask as many questions as you want. Chances are, other people will have similar questions and are simply afraid to ask.


----------



## gmushial

Sorcha said:


> For meals, tip when they take the trays.
> For the regular SCA tip, tip at the end of the trip.
> 
> Cooley - *you can ask as many questions as you want. Chances are, other people will have similar questions and are simply afraid to ask.*


Given the ratio of postings to reads there are a huge number of non-posting lurkers here, ie, I think your point is absolutely correct, ie, one person posts a question, another or two post answers, and another hundred also benefit from the exchange.


----------



## Cooley47

Sorcha said:


> For meals, tip when they take the trays.
> For the regular SCA tip, tip at the end of the trip.
> 
> Cooley - you can ask as many questions as you want. Chances are, other people will have similar questions and are simply afraid to ask.


Bit confused now. Are there two SCA's? One that brings the meals and one that puts the bed together, keeps fresh coffee, towels, etc?


----------



## June the Coach Rider

no, only one, I think he was talking about regular SCA stuff rather than regular sca.


----------



## Cooley47

Oh okay I see now. Thanks.


----------



## amamba

Cooley47 said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> 
> For meals, tip when they take the trays.
> For the regular SCA tip, tip at the end of the trip.
> 
> Cooley - you can ask as many questions as you want. Chances are, other people will have similar questions and are simply afraid to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit confused now. Are there two SCA's? One that brings the meals and one that puts the bed together, keeps fresh coffee, towels, etc?
Click to expand...

No, just one. The regular SCA tip is the tip that one generally provides to the SCA regardless of whether they get meal service in the sleeper or in the diner. There are some other threads going on about that right now, I generally do $5 - $10 per night, sometimes more, it depends on the service.

In the diner, I generally tip the servers for bringing my meal to me. Since you will your SCA be your server, you will want to tip them each time they bring you a meal - in addition to the tip that you would generally provide for other general service in the sleeper.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## zephyr17

I guess my point was that, for good or for ill, riding Amtrak can have a quite large YMMV quotient. If you are looking for and depending on rigid processes and procedures, you are looking in vain. One of the real keys to a good Amtrak experience is flexibility, knowing that sometimes things may not get communicated, the SCA may be great or may be MIA, or anywhere in between, the LSA may run a very tight and efficient ship, or the diner seatings run 90 minutes behind. Further, good employees often have their own way of doing things, such as taking all the room orders for a meal at once, or responding to individual calls. There will be large and small idiosyncracies that vary from trip to trip, train to train, and even car to car.

Beyond general principles (knowing that the SCA's duties include in-room meal service, they are supposed to change the room from day to night mode and vice versa, etc) your best preparation is to anticipate being flexible and that Murphy is alive and well on Amtrak (I think he's a corporate officer). The best advice I can give to have a good ride is to go with the flow, and if that means chasing down your SCA, so be it.


----------



## SarahZ

Yeah, sorry. I meant regular SCA stuff.  When they serve your food, tip them like a waiter. When they make the beds and are nice to you and refill the ice and clean the bathrooms, that's "regular SCA stuff" and is tipped at the end. ^_^


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah I got it after the on explanation, just confused myself of course  Thanks for all the other information too everyone!


----------



## SarahZ

Sorry. All three of us were typing at the same time, and my phone didn't give me the little "new reply" alert.


----------



## Cooley47

Oh no problem. The more the merrier!


----------



## AlanB

gmushial said:


> Sorcha said:
> 
> 
> 
> For meals, tip when they take the trays.
> 
> For the regular SCA tip, tip at the end of the trip.
> 
> Cooley - *you can ask as many questions as you want. Chances are, other people will have similar questions and are simply afraid to ask.*
> 
> 
> 
> Given the ratio of postings to reads there are a huge number of non-posting lurkers here, ie, I think your point is absolutely correct, ie, one person posts a question, another or two post answers, and another hundred also benefit from the exchange.
Click to expand...

Well please understand that ratio isn't quite as lopsided as it might appear. The board does not count unique visitors to the topic; it simply counts visits to the topic. So for example, I've probably visited this topic at least 25 to 30 times since it started; maybe even more, I don't keep track. So while I'm one person, I've easily bumped the read's counter by 25 or more.

This is not to say that others aren't benefiting from this topic; I've no doubt that many have.


----------



## Cooley47

What's everyone's opinions on the cleanliness of the train is? Do they usually clean them before people get on? For instance when we leave for Chicago, will that train have been cleaned before we enter or what?


----------



## Ryan

Yep, they trains get cleaned before departure. If rooms are turned over en route, they get a quick once over and fresh linen.


----------



## JayPea

In Chicago, there will have been a cleaning crew that has cleaned the cars prior to the train's leaving. How good a job they do is of course a matter of opinion.


----------



## Cooley47

Just curious. How do you all know how many miles you have ridden? Is there a way to figure it out (track version), or do you just do a mapquest kind of thing and put the amount of driving miles?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

One place to find the mileage is on the timetables.


----------



## MrFSS

Cooley47 said:


> Just curious. How do you all know how many miles you have ridden? Is there a way to figure it out (track version), or do you just do a mapquest kind of thing and put the amount of driving miles?


The timetable/schedules show miles between cities. Just add them up.


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks, now I can be like a lot of you with train miles. Haha. Even though right now I've only gone 80 miles total officially, the other 3,256 will come at the end of the year.


----------



## Cooley47

I realized I have the e-tickets instead of hard copy ones. Which isn't a problem. I figure I will use the one on my phone, but also bring printed copies just in case. Has anyone ever had problems with their phones being scanned with the ticket reader thing? Don't want to cause a back up or anything.

Also. When I get to the station do I need to do anything special? I'll be carrying on bags as you all know or might know if you've been following this thread, so there won't be any checked baggage's. Do I just walk to the train platform and wait when it comes in?


----------



## zephyr17

The most trouble I had with an eticket was with one that an agent printed out at the ticket counter, it just wouldn't scan. The conductor had to look up my name on the device and "lift my ticket" that way. The people with the PDFs didn't appear to have any problems. The PDF printout will probably be the clearest, but you shouldn't have any trouble with the phone. If nothing works, the conductor can look you up by name. Same principles apply as with air travel boarding passes on a phone, turn the phone up to its brightest, and set the power save off or set the power save period long enough that you won't have to fumble around waking up your phone that went to sleep while you were waiting.

Boarding at most stations, you probably won't even have your ticket scanned until you are onboard and underway and the conductor walks through the train to collect/scan tickets. At a few larger stations, the conductors will do a check-in and scan your ticket before you board, and some crews on some trains only open a couple doors and scan tickets before they let you on, but that is the exception, not the rule. I re-read the first page of the thread and saw that you were starting your trip on 29, but didn't see which station you were boarding at.

Boarding process varies by station. Unstaffed stations, you usually just go out to platform. Smaller staffed stations, same thing, although some have a gate to the platform that the agent won't open until the train is about to arrive. Large stations may require a check-in, have the "kindergarten walk" where the agent controls access to the platform, or both.


----------



## the Other Mike

Cooley,

To me, one of the most important things you can do is be friendly and NICE to the SCAs. While all service should be the same, I've seen people who speak in a demanding tone to the SCAs and talk down to them. Man, these SCAs have alot to do and most try their best to give you good service. You don't sound like that sort of person but I thought it worth mentioning.

If I need something I usually ask them to < do whatever> when they get a chance...no rush.

Most GOOD SCAs will ask you what time you want to eat, but keep in mind they might have 6 sleeper passengers also ordering meals to their room so give them some cushion time.

Besides tips, the best thing you can do is be nice and if the service is good, tell them you appreciate it. I think it's something missing in most of society. But again, you sound like the type of person that thinks that way.


----------



## Cooley47

I'll be leaving Union Station (Washington, D.C.), to Union Station (Chicago), to Los Angeles, which is apparently a bus? Not sure why that is, but guess they don't have an area for the train to go through? Then I get back on the train at Bakersfield to take to Fresno.


----------



## Cooley47

the Other Mike said:


> Cooley,
> To me, one of the most important things you can do is be friendly and NICE to the SCAs. While all service should be the same, I've seen people who speak in a demanding tone to the SCAs and talk down to them. Man, these SCAs have alot to do and most try their best to give you good service. You don't sound like that sort of person but I thought it worth mentioning.
> 
> If I need something I usually ask them to < do whatever> when they get a chance...no rush.
> 
> Most GOOD SCAs will ask you what time you want to eat, but keep in mind they might have 6 sleeper passengers also ordering meals to their room so give them some cushion time.
> 
> Besides tips, the best thing you can do is be nice and if the service is good, tell them you appreciate it. I think it's something missing in most of society. But again, you sound like the type of person that thinks that way.


Yeah I'm defintiely that kind of person. I don't take people for granted or the work/jobs they do. Always have had hard working people in the family, especially in working areas such as the SCA's do. As I mentioned earlier my grandfather was a bartender. As said, if they are making your life easier, there's no need to be a pain.


----------



## zephyr17

I'll leave it to East Coast people to describe the current boarding process at WAS for 29, only boarded there twice and that was some years ago. I do know if you are in a sleeper, you have access to Club Acela and you should wait there. Also WAS has redcaps, and you may want to use them for your carry-ons.

Yes, the connection from LA to Bakersfield is an Amtrak California Thruway bus. One reason is that the rail route between the two cities is indirect, it goes northeast to Palmdale and Mojave, then back west over famed Tehachapi Pass to Bakersfield. It took about 5 hours by rail on the last scheduled passenger service, SP's San Joaquin Daylight, versus like 2 hours on Santa Fe's bus connection with the San Francisco Chief (or the Golden Gates, earlier). Perhaps the main reason is that Southern Pacific, later Union Pacific, flatly won't allow regular Amtrak service over busy Tehachapi Pass. Tehachapi hasn't hosted regularly scheduled passenger service since April 30, 1971 (well, technically May 2, 1971, when the last San Francisco Chief from Chicago went through), and SP and later UP have always wanted to keep it that way.


----------



## Cooley47

I'll definitely check out the Acela club lounge. I assume it's a little more fancy than the standard lounge? I'm sure you might not know, but if someone does, is the train boarding on that level for Chicago? Or do they vary depending on what time certain trains come in, etc?

Thanks for the information on the bus, never really could find an exact reason as to why that was. I assumed that there just wasn't a track between the two or something along that line.


----------



## zephyr17

Club Acela is considerably nicer that the regular waiting area, which I wouldn't categorize as a "lounge" at any Amtrak station, and you should definitely use it. The early boarding for sleeper passengers will take place from CA as well. As to the boarding level, I defer to those who frequent WAS more than I do.

BTW, the former SP line between Bakersfield and Los Angeles is the first rail link between the Los Angeles and Bay Area/Northern California and LA's first rail link to the outside world generally. It was opened in 1876. The Coast Line that the Coast Starlight uses wasn't opened until 1901.


----------



## Cooley47

Well I guess I will get to feel like royalty for a little bit. Nice waiting area, early boarding. LOL. Sounds like it should be interesting. Hopefully someone can help me out. I keep looking for Union Station maps and what not, but all that really shows up is the stores and stuff that are on the other floors so it's been a little harder than expected.

Oh wow, so it's pretty old. I was watching one of the "lost worlds" shows on the History Channel I think? I may have the name of the show wrong too. Either way it was interesting showing how LA had one of the biggest metro systems. One that could challenge NY and Chicago's, but when the car boom happened, they did away with them. Was quite interesting.


----------



## zephyr17

You are refering to the Pacific Electric Railway, colloquially known as the Red Car, which was the largest electric interurban railroad in the world at its height. It reached most of the suburbs (created most of them) and really was the main cause LA started out so spread out. It was mostly surface, though, and if you were watching the episode about the Subway Terminal Building, the Hollywood Subway was only a little over 1 mile long and went through Bunker Hill to avoid the slow surface route on streets through downtown LA for the westside and San Fernando Valley lines. You could ride from San Bernardino to Santa Monica or "Owensmouth" (present day Chatsworth) to Newport Beach on the Red Car at one time.

It you ever watched "Who Framed Roger Rabbit", the streetcar system that is prominent in the story line is the Pacific Electric. The streetcar you see in it is a fairly accurate copy of a PE 600-series "Hollywood Car".

The last Pacific Electric (formerly PE at the time) interurban line was between Los Angeles and Long Beach and ceased service in 1961. Ironically, today's Blue Line light rail line between Los Angeles and Long Beach is almost entirely on PE's old right of way. It was LA's last interurban line to be abandoned, and then was reborn as LA's first modern "light rail" line.


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's it, the Subway building rings a bell. I believe I have that movie, haven't watched it in years, might have to check it out tonight.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Cooley47 said:


> I'll be leaving Union Station (Washington, D.C.), to Union Station (Chicago), to Los Angeles, which is apparently a bus? Not sure why that is, but guess they don't have an area for the train to go through? Then I get back on the train at Bakersfield to take to Fresno.


I am sure you will be on a train to LA, but possibly a bus from Los Angeles to Bakersfield. I have never heard of anyone having to take a bus from Chicago to LA.

Also, if you are in a sleeper, in Chicago, you will wait in the sleeper lounge and walk with the other sleeper passaengers to the train, I will leave the other stations to others.


----------



## AlanB

Cooley47 said:


> I'll definitely check out the Acela club lounge. I assume it's a little more fancy than the standard lounge? I'm sure you might not know, but if someone does, is the train boarding on that level for Chicago? Or do they vary depending on what time certain trains come in, etc?


Yes, here is a map of Chicago Union Station.


----------



## Cooley47

I was referring more towards D.C. to Chicago, but that helps me for when we end up in Chicago so thanks! Granted our wait is like six hours till we leave for California. Speaking of which. Anything to "see" in the Chicago Union Station or near it (being we'll have luggage)?


----------



## zephyr17

You can store your luggage for free with the redcap in the luggage storage room in the Metropolitan Lounge (tip, though).

In the immediate area are

Willis (Sears) Tower

Lou Mitchell's Restaurant

Giordano's Pizza

Al's Italian Beef

Greektown


----------



## Cooley47

Always wanted to see the Sears tower. Probably will check that out for sure. Guess I should check out something Italian while there too right?


----------



## Cooley47

From reading on the Amtrak site, the Acela Club in Washington, D.C. and the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago are similar? Such as who has access and free drinks etc?


----------



## zephyr17

They are very similar. Comfortable couches and chairs, soft drinks (Pepsico products only), coffee, tea, snacks are out and available. TVs scattered around. The only difference may be luggage storage. Some places they are just open shelves, but in Chicago the luggage storage room is handled by a redcap.

Club Acela is for Acela First Class and Sleeper passengers. The Metropolitan Lounge used to be Sleeper passengers only, but apparently recently Business Class travelers on the corridor trains out of Chicago can use it, too.


----------



## Cooley47

Is the area around the Chicago station "safe." I know sometimes where train stations tend to be, aren't always the safest in a sense. Believe I saw some people talking about that at one of the New Orleans stations? I see the Sears Tower (or now Willis Tower), is 0.54 miles from the station. I'd like to check it out, but don't want any problems. We'll be there at 9am, so it's not like it'll be dark (I know parts of D.C. are okay in the day, but at night you don't want to be there). Is that the case for the Chicago Union Station?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

My daughter & I walked to the "tower" on our trip thru Chicago. Felt perfectly safe. We also walked the other direction to the CVS.

I had even scoped out a couple of churches to walk to if we decided we wanted to go to Mass since we were there on a Sunday, but we decided not to (it was in November).


----------



## Bob Dylan

Perfectly Safe in the Daytime! There are Tens of Thousands Commuters passing thru and around Union Station during Rush Hours plus the Hundreds of People waiting for Trains and Amtrak and Chicago Police are in evidence inside and outside Union Station! Willis (Sears) Tower is across the Chicago River to the East about a Block and all the Tourist Boats and Double Decker Bus Tours for Downtown also Load here! There are Panhandlers outside Union Station (some self appointed Taxi Starters) but if youre not using Taxis you wont be bothered by them! Like any Large City, just be aware while you're walking on the Streets, Chicago is probably Second only to New York in the Number of People walking the Downtown Streets!


----------



## Cooley47

Okay great, we'll definitely make sure to check it out.


----------



## TraneMan

Here's WAS lounge.






Then CHI lounge. Both is pretty comfy. Has WiFi too.


----------



## Cooley47

Looks very similar to Verizon Center (which has the ACELA Club Level within the Arena). Wonder if they just made the one in Chicago look similar as well to the others being theirs isn't Acela.


----------



## zephyr17

The lounges all used to be "Metropolitan Lounges" The ones on the NEC got re-branded "Club Acela" when they introduced the Acela there.


----------



## Cooley47

Oh okay, well then that explains it all.


----------



## Cooley47

Was wondering if anyone had favorite things to do on the train. Watch movies, listen to music, play cards, whatever it may be? Being we'll be on a train for three days, I'm trying to think of some fun activities so we don't kill each other haha.

I absolutely LOVE photography and nature, and I know we'll have some great scenery on the Capitol Limited (granted it'll be winter so no nice fall leaves). Is that the same for the Southwest Chief?


----------



## zephyr17

Read, listen to music, and, as a railfan, listen to my scanner (I know we're screwed before anybody else!).

The second day on the Southwest Chief you go over Raton and Glorietta passes between Trinidad and Lamy. There are a lot of camera opportunites. For some reason, I think Glorietta is more scenic than Raton, but that's just me. Keep your camera handy, although taking really good shots through the windows can be challenging. You could also go to the rear of the train, look out the back, and see the last operating mainline semaphores in the US. Not sure exactly where they are, south of Wagon Mound, I think.

Since it is winter, it'll be dark by the time you get to the red rock country outside Gallup.


----------



## Cooley47

Is it the glare that's the challenging issue? I have a polarizer so I should be okay glare wise? Or is there just not enough room/big enough?


----------



## zephyr17

Polarizer will get rid of the glare, but other issues are dirty windows, the tint of the windows (smoke), and the fact that things are flashing by. You don't have a forward view, just out to the side, and opening the window in the downstairs loading door is VERY much frowned upon. If they catch you, you get one warning, maybe, then you are off at the next station. If you want to do that, open it take your shot, close it and get out of the vestibule area.


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah I can understand the fast moving being you can't shoot front / behind. That could be a challenge unless the area is wide open. Guess I can snoop around if need be.


----------



## Ryan

If you can get rid of the glare, you're on the way to a good picture.

With decent post processing, you can get rid of the tint. Shooting straight out the window helps, too.


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah, I'm definitely no noobie to photography so I should be able to at least try some things and fix it up if need be. Otherwise, I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I only have a simple point and shoot camera and as long as I keep the lens right against the window, it eliminates the glare and also helps with the movement of the train as the camera moves with the train rather than with me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

June the Coach Rider said:


> I only have a simple point and shoot camera and as long as I keep the lens right against the window, it eliminates the glare and also helps with the movement of the train as the camera moves with the train rather than with me.


?? Uh, aren't you moving with the train too ??


----------



## SarahZ

If you put the lens against the glass and then turn the camera at a 45-degree angle to the glass (so that it's pointing mostly in the direction of travel), you can avoid most/all of the blur. Think of the lens as your eyes. When you face straight out, the scenery blurs. When you face forward, the scenery looks normal. Same thing.


----------



## Cooley47

I know all about that no worries, but, you could also mess with the shutter speed a bit and get it so it's a quick shot. Kind of like when you see pictures of cars taken and there's no wheel spin. That's one way to try I guess to take away the blur as well. As said, I have a few things I can try, but if all else fails, I will try that too!


----------



## June the Coach Rider

AmtrakBlue said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a simple point and shoot camera and as long as I keep the lens right against the window, it eliminates the glare and also helps with the movement of the train as the camera moves with the train rather than with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Uh, aren't you moving with the train too ??
Click to expand...

Well, sort of, but as our bodies tend to move when the train hits bumps, if the camera is against the window, it does not tend to be joggled as my body is.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay guys, time to bump this thread again with some other questions, which, have kind of gone over, but I want to triple check because I am a worrywart like that and Amtrak hasn't been so helpful. I've emailed them twice about some questions on baggage and one actually sent me right back to the baggage page LOL. The other one semi-got it, so I figured I'd just return here as most of you seem to know more than them.

The carry-on baggage says "28" x 22" x 14." Now perhaps I'm just not thinking, and I think that's the cause because I always remember it being LxWxH, and most certainly a 14" tall bag wouldn't be big enough for clothing for someone traveling across country. Or am I just wrong?

From the best of my measuring, the bag I have is 14" in width, 20" in length and 28" in height. I also have another one, but that is MUCH smaller than that, which I believe IS in the size limit, but I just want to make sure.

Also, the one reply seemed to suggest that the camera bag I wanted to bring on would be considered extra baggage and would NOT be considered a slide by (or whatever you want to call it) such as a laptop, cooler, etc is. Would I have an issue with that?

My other question is, I don't have a sleeper car the ENTIRE way, once in California I have to get on a train that I assume is used for daily commuting (though I should be there before rush hour occurs, 1pm), will I have issues there considering those bags wouldn't be in a room anymore? Or are the shelfs acceptable?

Thanks again everyone, you've been MORE than helpful and I am extremely grateful for that.


----------



## Guest

Your bag will be fine. The 14" measurement is the depth of the bag when it's flat, not standing up.


----------



## Cooley47

Wonderful, thanks.


----------



## Cooley47

I see Amtrak suggest two suitcases per bedroom. I was bringing one suitcase, and two small "carry on airplane" sized bags. Would that be too much?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

You can put the larger bag in the storage rack on the bottom level (if you're on a Superliner) and just have your "necessities" in the other bags. You can access your bag in the storage rack anytime but be aware it could be block by other passengers' bags.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay that might be the route to take then. Thanks.


----------



## Cooley47

Thinking we'll just bring two suitcases for the majority of our stuff being we can both check two bags free. Then carry the two smaller ones on with our necessities as you said. Will they have any issues with the laptop and camera bag though? If so, how much would those cost me to carry on? Or would they not let me?


----------



## Ryan

You'll be fine with those.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The saying here is, if you can carry it on, you can carry it on. I don't see a problem with both "extra" bags. Just be aware of how small the roomette is and if you'll have room for it all. You could store the "luggage" bag on the rack when you don't need it to give you room.

I had a large roller bag, an overnight bag & a small duffel bag. My daughter had a roller bag and an overnight bag. We stored the roller bags downstairs, using the duffel bag to put our change of clothes in. It fit under the seat and the overnight bags fit on the step to the upper bunk.


----------



## Cooley47

We actually have a bedroom, not a roommette, so hopefully that will give us some extra room. I figured most of the stuff can sit on the empty chair at night and during the day, being her and I will be sitting next to each other I suspect the entire trip....and if someone wants to sit in the chair, we can move it next to whoever is on the "couch" during the day.


----------



## Ryan

You can also drop the upper bunk and put everything up there.


----------



## Cooley47

Good point forgot about the upper bunk. DOH.


----------



## Cooley47

From what I counted that we'll take on the train it'll be.

2x carry on sized suitcases for an airplane

2x backpacks (one camera, one for some snacks we want

1x small cooler

1x laptop

That would be manageable in a bedroom correct?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Cooley47 said:


> From what I counted that we'll take on the train it'll be.
> 
> 2x carry on sized suitcases for an airplane
> 
> 2x backpacks (one camera, one for some snacks we want
> 
> 1x small cooler
> 
> 1x laptop
> 
> That would be manageable in a bedroom correct?


Not a Problem! Just Carry it On and Up the Stairs, since you have a Bedroom it's All Good!


----------



## Ryan

Concur.


----------



## SarahZ

You'll be fine. Trust us.


----------



## amamba

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

I believe there is also a small closet/storage in the bedroom near the door, you could maybe put the back-packs in there to store when not needed. Plus correct me someone if I am wrong, but is there not room under the coach for stuff also in the bedroom?


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah I think someone mentioned that before or I saw it online in a video or picture. I'll check that out and I did forget the closet thing, wonder if it'll be big enough.


----------



## Ryan

It's certainly not big enough, maybe only 6 or 8 inches wide.

Under the couch may work too, but then you really can't get to them when the beds go down (and they're probably in your car attendant's way).


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah, I guess we can just stack them in the chair.


----------



## Ryan

Or put them on the upper bunk...


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Ryan said:


> It's certainly not big enough, maybe only 6 or 8 inches wide.
> 
> Under the couch may work too, but then you really can't get to them when the beds go down (and they're probably in your car attendant's way).


The closet would be wide enough to put the back packs in and then put one suitcase in the chair and one under the couch. I think if you put the suitcase lengthwise under the couch, it won't be in the attendant's way and then before the bed is made up, grab the bag out if you need it during the time the bed is down. Not sure why it would be in the attendant's way if it is under the seat?


----------



## Ryan

Have you ever put a bed down? Stayed in a bedroom?

It would be in the way because the mechanism to lower the seat into a bed is under the seat. It might be fine if they were back far enough, but then they're completely buried and impossible to get to. Storage on the upper bunk is much easier and won't be in anyone's way.

Unless your backpack is empty, there's no way it'll fit in the closet. I've tried. It's just wide enough to hang a jacket or two.


----------



## amamba

Ryan said:


> Have you ever put a bed down? Stayed in a bedroom?
> 
> It would be in the way because the mechanism to lower the seat into a bed is under the seat. It might be fine if they were back far enough, but then they're completely buried and impossible to get to. Storage on the upper bunk is much easier and won't be in anyone's way.
> 
> Unless your backpack is empty, there's no way it'll fit in the closet. I've tried. It's just wide enough to hang a jacket or two.


I have stayed in a bedroom and almost always put my own bed down. I have had no problem with keeping my airplane carry on size suitcase underneath the couch in the bedroom.

I put one underneath the couch, close to the windows, and then the other underneath the seat.

Sometimes you have to pull it out to put the bed down but then you can slide it back in afterwards. There is plenty of floor space in the room to pull it out while putting the bed down.

I agree that the closet is not wide enough for a backpack. I did put a six pack of hard cider in there, though. the closet is pretty deep so if you have something that can be put in deep and narrow - like maybe a laptop bag turned sideways - it might fit in there.


----------



## Ryan

amamba said:


> Sometimes you have to pull it out to put the bed down but then you can slide it back in afterwards.


Well yeah, that's what I was getting at. I try to make it as easy as possible for the car attendant when they come in to do their thing. Most of my travel is in Viewliners, so everything goes on top of the bathroom or over the hallway before we ask the attendant to come in and swap the beds.


----------



## Cooley47

What happens when they make the beds? I mean, not the process, but do you stand in the hall while they do it? Or in a corner? Also, what times do they usually come by to put the room back together?


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> What happens when they make the beds? I mean, not the process, but do you stand in the hall while they do it? Or in a corner? Also, what times do they usually come by to put the room back together?


The time depends. If you have a late dinner, they might make up the beds while you're at dinner. Sometimes they put the beds back into "daytime" while you're at breakfast.

Our beds were always made up/put down while we were in the room. We'd just stand in a hall for a minute. One time, the roomette across from us was empty, so she just had us sit in there until it was finished. Another time, the SCA knew we wanted to see a bedroom, so he gave us a heads-up and we were able to check out an empty bedroom for a few seconds while he made ours up.

It takes no more than a minute, sometimes faster if you have a really good SCA.


----------



## Cooley47

Should I make sure to wake up at a certain time to get dressed? Or will they just come in when they see you're up?


----------



## Ryan

Unless you're getting off, you can sleep as late as you want - they'll typically leave you alone until you're obvious up (door open, etc).


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> Should I make sure to wake up at a certain time to get dressed? Or will they just come in when they see you're up?


The room door locks, so they won't barge in on you.  They'll also see that the curtain is shut, as Ryan said.

The train gets really active around 7:00 AM, so most people are up by 8:00 (the PA is going, SCAs/conductors are walking through, people are going to/from breakfast, etc). I've slept until 9:30 before, though, and the only reason I woke up was because the LSA was knocking on doors and asking for lunch reservations. (I heard her knocking on other doors, not ours.) We were able to keep our room in the nighttime configuration, though, since B was still sleeping. I whispered our lunch reservation to the LSA, and then our SCA came through at the same time and whispered to me to let her know when we were ready for it to be switched. I think she flipped the room around 11:00.

You can also request to have it switched to nighttime earlier in the evening. We like to use our bottom bunk as a couch. Some SCAs will ask when you want it switched, and if it's getting pretty late, some will say they're going to bed so they need to switch it now (like around 10 or 11).


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah I get woken up by noises easily. Not talking train noise, but people and the PA, so I'd probably be up early without an issue. I know we have our meals being brought to us, so I want to be up by 7 latest to make their job easier.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> Yeah I get woken up by noises easily. Not talking train noise, but people and the PA, so I'd probably be up early without an issue.


Same here. We turn the PA off in the room, but I can still hear it in the hallway along with the various hallway noises. I'm a light sleeper. 9:30 was the absolute latest I've ever slept, but that's because I hadn't gotten to sleep until 4:00 or so.  I usually wake up around 7:00 because I can hear all of the rustling and bustling.

I usually wake up at station stops too, simply because I can feel the train stopping. It's wonderful, though. I love checking to see where we are and then looking at the landscape at night until I get sleepy again.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

Ryan said:


> Have you ever put a bed down? Stayed in a bedroom?
> 
> It would be in the way because the mechanism to lower the seat into a bed is under the seat. It might be fine if they were back far enough, but then they're completely buried and impossible to get to. Storage on the upper bunk is much easier and won't be in anyone's way.
> 
> Unless your backpack is empty, there's no way it'll fit in the closet. I've tried. It's just wide enough to hang a jacket or two.


If you are speaking to me, yes and yes. I guess I must have a smaller back-pack, because mine fit in the closet and as others have said, usually the suitcase that I need the least is the one I put under the couch and I have never had to move it for them to put the bed down and it is not in their way. The mechanism does not take up the whole length of the seat. But then each is different and yes, somethings work for some that does not work for others. I would not consider the suitcase buried, and if it is way under, that is what knees are for, you can get down and get it out. But if you plan ahead, you don't need everything while the bed is down, just wait.


----------



## amamba

Cooley47 said:


> What happens when they make the beds? I mean, not the process, but do you stand in the hall while they do it? Or in a corner? Also, what times do they usually come by to put the room back together?


The beds have generally been put back into daytime configuration while I am in the dining car for breakfast.

I have only had an attendant put my bed down for the night once in my nights of riding trains, and it was done while I was in the hallway.

I don't mind putting the bed down but I hate putting it up. 

I have also been asked if I can sit in an empty bedroom for a while while the attendant changes the sheets near the end of the run/trip. I believe they put the fresh sheets on for the next trip.


----------



## Cooley47

SarahZ said:


> Cooley47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I get woken up by noises easily. Not talking train noise, but people and the PA, so I'd probably be up early without an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. We turn the PA off in the room, but I can still hear it in the hallway along with the various hallway noises. I'm a light sleeper. 9:30 was the absolute latest I've ever slept, but that's because I hadn't gotten to sleep until 4:00 or so.  I usually wake up around 7:00 because I can hear all of the rustling and bustling.
> 
> I usually wake up at station stops too, simply because I can feel the train stopping. It's wonderful, though. I love checking to see where we are and then looking at the landscape at night until I get sleepy again.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would love to do a nerdy check-in on Facebook as I go across the country. I thought it'd be a cool thing to do.


----------



## SarahZ

I get a kick out of checking in at Dodge City. I also check us in at a few other points just so people know where we are. I have a lot of friends who are jealous of our train adventures. I keep telling them to join us. 

When are you traveling on the SWC?


----------



## Cooley47

December 31st-Jan 2nd.


----------



## SarahZ

Looks like we're going to miss you by just a few days. We leave ABQ on 12/27 and get into CHI on 12/28.


----------



## Cooley47

Yup, just a couple days early. I start my travel from D.C. the 30th, and end up in Cali on the 2nd.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

SarahZ said:


> Looks like we're going to miss you by just a few days. We leave ABQ on 12/27 and get into CHI on 12/28.


We are arriving in Chicago on the 28th, also. If on time, the CZ will pull into the station about 25 minutes before you get there. Maybe we'll see each other!


----------



## SarahZ

Trainmans daughter said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to miss you by just a few days. We leave ABQ on 12/27 and get into CHI on 12/28.
> 
> 
> 
> We are arriving in Chicago on the 28th, also. If on time, the CZ will pull into the station about 25 minutes before you get there. Maybe we'll see each other!
Click to expand...

That would be cool! We'll be in the lounge, waiting for the 6:00 Wolverine to depart. I imagine you'll be heading to your hotel at that point.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

SarahZ said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're going to miss you by just a few days. We leave ABQ on 12/27 and get into CHI on 12/28.
> 
> 
> 
> We are arriving in Chicago on the 28th, also. If on time, the CZ will pull into the station about 25 minutes before you get there. Maybe we'll see each other!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be cool! We'll be in the lounge, waiting for the 6:00 Wolverine to depart. I imagine you'll be heading to your hotel at that point.
Click to expand...

Maybe we'll hang out for a few minutes with you in the lounge. To date, I've only met one forum member--meeting you would double that number. We could share a complimentary package of Goldfish crackers and call it a "mini Chicago Gathering".


----------



## SarahZ

Haha. Deal.  We'll tell you all about our trip to San Francisco and how much we loved it.

If the kidlet is hungry, we can have dinner in the food court or Metro Deli.


----------



## Trainmans daughter

Sounds good, Sarah.


----------



## Cooley47

I know this is a silly question, and people might not even know, but being none of the trains I'm on except the San Joaquin have wifi, does anyone have an idea or know exactly how much data they use for long trips on trains with their phones?


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> I know this is a silly question, and people might not even know, but being none of the trains I'm on except the San Joaquin have wifi, does anyone have an idea or know exactly how much data they use for long trips on trains with their phones?


Oof. That response is going to vary across the board.

I have an unlimited plan with Sprint, so I couldn't tell you how much we actually use. I do know my boyfriend uses much more than I do. I tend to read or play games, whereas he likes to check in on Fark and other sites when he isn't reading.

If you're worried you're going to go over your plan's limit, it might be cheaper to just pay for an unlimited plan during your trip and then switch back to your regular plan when you get home. Most phone companies will pro-rate the charge, meaning you'll only pay for a week or two instead of the entire month.


----------



## Cooley47

I don't think companies offer unlimited anymore. I have a 3GB plan and I usually only use roughly 600MB a month, but a lot of that time I'm on wireless connections.

I shouldn't have an issue going over, just was wondering out of curiosity. If I get close I'll steal the girlfriends phone. She has the unlimited plan still. Or have her turn the phone into a hotspot for me.


----------



## SarahZ

Sprint still offers unlimited plans. I've been with them since 2003, so I couldn't tell you what everyone else offers at the moment.


----------



## Cooley47

I think you are right. I do recall them offering it as well a those smaller companies who make you pay full price for the phone in order to have cheaper plans.

I'm with AT&T and I know they don't offer it anymore. Sucks to be me haha.


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley, I have some data for you. I was able to look at the Sprint bill that covered our Thanksgiving trip to ABQ last year. This is for a four-week period that includes our trip from CHI to ABQ and then ABQ back to CHI. I had GPS running on my phone for the entirety of the return trip. (I was tracking our average speed on my MapMyRun app.)

My phone (these are in kb):

3G data: 452,117

3G data roaming: 67,457

Boyfriend's phone (also in kb):

3G data: 175,879

3G data roaming: 7722

4G data: 688,735


----------



## Cooley47

Oh wow. I should definitely be fine then. Thanks for taking the time to look that up.


----------



## Cooley47

Has anyone had issues with pocket knives on Amtrak? I have two personal ones that were from grandparents that I'd like to bring in my checked luggage, but don't want to be told I have to throw them away or anything like that. The blades aren't long or anything. Maybe two and a half inches long?

Will that be an issue?


----------



## SarahZ

Knives are allowed in checked baggage if they are sheathed.

Edited to add: if they fold, like a pocket knife, that probably counts as "sheathed" since they won't harm an employee.

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1251621565025


----------



## Cooley47

Don't even know how I overlooked the sheatherd part. Thanks.


----------



## SarahZ

Charts like that can be tricky.  I had to read it a couple times to make sure I had the correct answer for you. When we flew to SF in June, I spent about an hour checking all of our random stuff against the TSA website (reason #149 to ride a train). 

When is your trip?


----------



## Cooley47

December 30th. Hoping for it not to be too crowded, buuuuuuut, I think it'll be slammed. Might be lucky in Fresno riding the commuter train though, people might still be off from work then.


----------



## zephyr17

Cooley47 said:


> Has anyone had issues with pocket knives on Amtrak? I have two personal ones that were from grandparents that I'd like to bring in my checked luggage, but don't want to be told I have to throw them away or anything like that. The blades aren't long or anything. Maybe two and a half inches long?
> 
> Will that be an issue?


A Swiss Army knife is part of my standard Amtrak travel kit, along with duct tape and small flashlight. I've been carrying pocket knives onboard Amtrak literally for decades.

They don't do intrusive airport-like TSA inspections. In any case, pocket knives are allowed even in _airline_ checked baggage. You just can't carry them on. Heck, guns are allowed in airline checked baggage, as long as they are in the proper case, unloaded, and declared.


----------



## Cooley47

Yeah, I just didn't want them anywhere except with me just in case something were to happen. Don't want to lose family type stuff, no matter how silly the item may sound and or be.


----------



## benjibear

I would say a swiss army knife in your carry on is not allowed. Will anything be said. Probably not.

Not allowed in checked or carry on. See exceptions below:

*Sharp objects*, including but not limited to axes, ice picks, knives, spears, and swords
_*Scissors, nail clippers, corkscrews, and razors are allowed in carry-on baggage.
**Sheathed equipment, to include fencing equipment, are allowed in checked baggage._


----------



## Cooley47

Well, the trip is coming up so just wanted to ask again about Chicago being I'll be there for about 6 hours. We'd like to tour a little. I believe someone said we can leave the luggage in the Chicago station somewhere.

Can anyone tell me about that again. Should I buy locks so nobody goes through anything?

Thanks!


----------



## zephyr17

If you are either arriving or departing in a sleeper, you can leave your bags in a secure room manned by a Red Cap in the Metropolitan Lounge. I wouldn't bother with locks or anything. I use that service a lot because if I have a long layover, I don't like to just hang around in the station. The service is free but a tip is customary.

If you don't have access to the Metropolitan Lounge, I think there are lockers in the baggage area. I don't know much about them.


----------



## Ryan

Capitol Limited to SW Chief, right?

Dump your bags in the Met Lounge. Leave the station and walk over to the Sears Tower. Go up top and step out on the ledge, it's cool.

Leave the tower, turn left and Giordiano's is a block down on your right. Grab a deep dish, enjoy half, take half back to snack on the train later.


----------



## Cooley47

Yup, I have the sleeper car too so I should have access to that. I know tips are "whatever you feel like," but what do you usually give?


----------



## Ryan

Buck or two a bag.


----------



## zephyr17

I tip basically the same (about $2/bag)

And there's Lou Mitchell's a little less than block west of the Great Hall on Jackson, and Al's Italian Beef a block west on Adams.

Good food to be had all around. The problem is what to pick. Leave the station!


----------



## LILRACER

What EXACTLY is the DIFFERENCE between the TE and the SL? They BOTH leave Maricopa Arizona at the same time on the schedule. I realize there is just one train, but do they operate on different days per week, OR, are their routes different?


----------



## zephyr17

It is one physical train between Los Angeles and San Antonio, TX that runs 3 days a week. At San Antonio, the train splits (or combines), with the Texas Eagle section (21/22) heading to (or coming from) Chicago, and the Sunset section (1/2) heading to (or coming from) New Orleans.


----------



## Ryan

One goes to New Orleans, the other goes to Chicago. The train splits in San Antonio.

Also, the Texas Eagle runs from San Antonio to Chicago every day, not just on the days that the SL runs.


----------



## LILRACER

Hey THANKS! Took this train last January and liked it SO MUCH, I am doing the same exact trip again this January! Only this time I booked a roomette.

Question #2: I booked my roomette in October. Are they assigned in a certain way? Are they assigned like, upper first, THEN lower? I checked my Reservation confirmation and don't see a roomette number. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Ryan

You should definitely have one, they're assigned at the time of booking.

By default, they book in a particular order, but it scatters them to keep the loading even. Upon request, the agent can book a specific room, as long as it is available, regardless of the preprogrammed order.


----------



## Cooley47

I received my bedrooms the moment I booked them, so you should definitely call and check.

Also thanks for the dollar amount, appreciate it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

LILRACER said:


> Hey THANKS! Took this train last January and liked it SO MUCH, I am doing the same exact trip again this January! Only this time I booked a roomette.
> 
> Question #2: I booked my roomette in October. Are they assigned in a certain way? Are they assigned like, upper first, THEN lower? I checked my Reservation confirmation and don't see a roomette number. Thanks for your response.


May not be on the reservation confirmation but should be on the e-ticket.


----------



## Cooley47

I probably asked these two questions somewhere earlier, but can't seem to find it so I'll ask again.

1) Should I expect the Amtrak train to be packed Dec 30th - Jan 2nd? I figured some people would be returning home then, but maybe they'd wait a little later too?

2) How early can we board the train? For instance if it's a 4:05 departure, can we get on around 3:00? I like to beat crowds and what not, but if it can't be done, then so be it. Do sleeper car people get to board faster? I think I recall someone saying they get special privileges?


----------



## zephyr17

1.) Expect the trains to be pretty full during that period.

2) I didn't go back and read the whole thread so don't know where you are boarding and the answer somewhat depends on that.

At originating stations, trains are generally opened for occupancy about 25-30 minutes before departure. Sleeping car passengers are generally called first. Over an hour before departure, the train may not even be spotted at the platform. At intermediate stations, boarding happens when the train shows up. There is no such thing as early boarding because the thing isn't there.

There are some early boarding exceptions, like the eastbound LSL at Chicago opening for occupancy by sleeping car passengers approximately 90 minutes before departure for the "wine and cheese reception."


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'm guessing the 4:05 departure is the CL leaving WAS.


----------



## Cooley47

Yes.

4:05 is CL to Chicago

Also, checked bagged. Does it work like airplanes? I don't have to worry about picking it up until my last stop? Or do I have to get it each time I change trains?


----------



## zephyr17

You check it through, Amtrak will transfer it.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay great.

Thanks again, you all have been more than helpful.


----------



## zephyr17

Actually, the airlines "do it like the railroad" rather than the other way around 

Railroads were checking baggage through to the destination and interlining it between carriers from the 19th century on. Airlines picked up on the established RR practices that Amtrak is continuing.


----------



## Cooley47

Well, there's my history lesson for the day! Never knew that. Quite interesting, but certainly makes sense.


----------



## Cooley47

Might be a silly question. How do we know what track we go to for the train? Are they always on the same track or do they change? I assume they change. When we get there will they have a sign or something saying Capitol Limited Track D. Or something like that?


----------



## Ryan

When you get there you can go to the Club Acela. They'll take you out to the train when it is time.

There are also monitors everywhere in the station that tell you what track each train is leaving from. The Cap usually leaves from 15 or 16...


----------



## Cooley47

Thanks. What would the one in Chicago be that's like Club Acela? Or is it the same there?


----------



## SarahZ

Cooley47 said:


> Thanks. What would the one in Chicago be that's like Club Acela? Or is it the same there?


It's called the Metropolitan Lounge. Follow the herd from the train to the hallway that goes by the waiting area. Walk down a little ways, and then you'll see escalators on your left and the Information desk on your right. Turn right to go into the waiting area. Hook a slight left (left of the bathrooms). The lounge has automatic doors with frosted glass. Just walk in and show the Desk Dragons your sleeper ticket. Depending on the Dragon, they might just ask for your name and train number. Some of them don't like the E-tickets because they're hard to read.


----------



## SarahZ

Chicago can be a little confusing if you've never been there, but they have good signage. Don't worry if you get a little turned-around. There are various people who can direct you. Also, the lounge can hold your bags if you want to see the Great Hall (which I recommend). If you go upstairs to the Food Court, there are some shops where you can buy souvenirs, magazines, batteries, snacks, etc.

As for catching your train, the Desk Dragon will give you a slip that tells you what time to be back in the lounge. Shortly after that time, they'll call your train over the lounge PA and tell you to either line up by the back entrance so they can Kindergarten Walk you out to the track, or they'll tell you to go to the normal waiting area and board at Gate A/B/C/whatever. There are monitors all over the station that show which track your train is departing from, just like an airport.


----------



## SarahZ

http://www.chicagounionstation.com/map_concourse.html


----------



## Cooley47

Awesome, thanks so much.


----------



## Cooley47

Was wondering if anyone could confirm this or not. I catch the San Joaquin 715 (North) to Fresno, and I have to take a Thruway bus to get there. I remember someone explaining the train doesn't run through a part of LA to that area, it runs more along the coast?

Anyways. The question I have is, the person told me I would be the first ones to board that train because it starts in Bakersfield to go North, but from what I've read there are quite a few stops before it on the route list. Is this person right? I'm basically getting on an empty train, minus the other passengers with me? Or will there be people already on the train?

Thanks.


----------



## zephyr17

The bus will go nowhere near the coast. It will go inland, straight up Interstate 5 through the San Fernando Valley, over Tejon Pass and the Grapevine, and SR 99 to Bakersfield.

The San Joaquin originates in Bakersfield. There will be other people getting on, those that start at Bakersfield, and those from other connecting buses.


----------



## Cooley47

Right, that's what I was making sure of. Really hope I don't have to deal with too many people, but Jan 2nd I'm sure I will be. BLEH.


----------



## Cooley47

Hey everyone. Just posting one more time before the big trip Monday. Hoping to get any type of forgotten information that might be necessary to know or anything for that matter.

From what I remember and what we plan on doing:

Bringing one suitcase for checking

One/Two for carry on

Camera bag

Laptop

Backpack for the two bedrooms

All of these for the two bedrooms (Capitol limited/southwest chief)

We have a Powerstrip to charge the phones, use the laptop and anything else we need power for.

We'll be boarding from the Acela Club Level and Metropolitan lounges.

I guess the one thing I do have a question about is how we check the bag. Do we use the Acela club level check in or just the standard?

Otherwise. Any additional information is welcome and again thank you all very much for all your help.


----------



## caravanman

Is 350+ posts in this topic anywhere near a record number for a non-pinned post?

Ed


----------



## amamba

I don't think you can check bags in the club acela.


----------



## June the Coach Rider

You check the bags at the counter with everyone. The Club Acela is just for holding the carry-ons while you are at the station if you want to wander around.


----------



## Cooley47

Okay thanks. That's all I really needed to know. And of course if there's anything else you all can think of mentioning. Hope everyone had a great holiday and will have a safe and happy new year!


----------



## CaliforniaMom

Cooley47 said:


> Okay thanks. That's all I really needed to know. And of course if there's anything else you all can think of mentioning. Hope everyone had a great holiday and will have a safe and happy new year!


Have a great trip, and looking forward to your TR!


----------



## Cooley47

Well everyone, I can say I made it on the first train PERFECTLY. Union Station in D.C. was simply a breeze and nonetheless easy to find our way around and what not. The stairs weren't too tight for me at all, and the bathrooms will work too, though they could be a little bit wider for me.

Our attendant is extremely nice, the views are exactly what I expected, though the sun is down now which sucks being we're in the country areas which should be awesome, but hopefully I'll get some nice views once leaving Chicago in the morning.

I do have to admit, the bedrooms are MUCH bigger than I expected and it's a lot smoother/less noisy than expected as well.

So far so good, signing off from the Capitol Limited in Martinsburg, WV!


----------



## SarahZ

I'm glad you're enjoying your trip! Closing the door really does cut down on the ambient noise. We keep our roomette door closed at all times and only open it when the LSA comes through for meal reservations.


----------



## shelzp

Glad to hear you're on your way!


----------



## TraneMan

Yay! He's a happy camper!

enjoy your journey!


----------



## CaliforniaMom

Glad your trip is going well, and safe travels! Did you have any meals in the dining car yet?


----------



## Cooley47

Hey everyone again, sorry for the lack of replies, signal decides when it wants to come around of course.

I haven't ate in the dining car, we've had each of our meals brought to us, but after walking around throughout the cars, I'm pretty sure I could sit in one, even with the cushions on them. As said I was surprised how much room I had, so either I've lost more weight than I thought, or I'm just not as big as I thought, could be a mixture of both.

We are on the Southwest Chief right now for our second day, but first full day. The ride has been spectacular, as was the Capitol Limited, but nothing compares to the scenery we've seen on this train. I believe we saw the Southeastern side of the Grand Canyon, as well as the Rockies off in the distance. Even if it wasn't them, it's been a beautiful ride.

The attendant on this train has been wonderful as well, but I must say the food is 100 times better than what we were given on the Capitol Limited (though their food wasn't terrible).

It's dark now so enjoying some time editing photos I've taken on the trip. I'll leave you all with this one from Chicago as we were approaching the station.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TraneMan

Thanks for the updates, and glad to hear things are going well for you! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## SarahZ

That's a familiar view.  We cross the Dan Ryan every time we come into Chicago.


----------



## Dan O

Cooley47 said:


> We are on the Southwest Chief right now for our second day, but first full day. The ride has been spectacular, as was the Capitol Limited, but nothing compares to the scenery we've seen on this train. I believe we saw the Southeastern side of the Grand Canyon, as well as the Rockies off in the distance. Even if it wasn't them, it's been a beautiful ride.


You are on the south side of the Grand Canyon so if you saw any part of it I believe it would be the northeast part. No idea if that is visible from 60+ miles on the train at night--if you are heading west.


----------



## Ryan

Nice shot!!!


----------



## PRR 60

Cooley47 said:


> ...
> 
> We are on the Southwest Chief right now for our second day, but first full day. The ride has been spectacular, as was the Capitol Limited, but nothing compares to the scenery we've seen on this train. I believe we saw the Southeastern side of the Grand Canyon, as well as the Rockies off in the distance. Even if it wasn't them, it's been a beautiful ride.
> 
> ...


Rockies, yes. Grand Canyon, no.
The closest you'll get to the Grand Canyon is between Flagstaff and Williams Junction. You'll be about 50 miles south and well out of view. However, there are lots of not quite grand canyons out there, and they are all pretty grand to me.


----------



## SarahZ

The second day on the SWC features the Raton Pass and the Glorieta Pass, between Trinidad, CO and Lamy, NM. They're beautiful for sure. I hope you took lots of pictures. If the SWC is re-routed in a couple of years, that's the part of the trip that'll get axed.


----------



## CaliforniaMom

Cooley47, did you enjoy your trip?


----------

